# NBA 08/09



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Season starts in 4 days..

Who do you see winning the whole things?

MVP?

Rookie of the year?

Discuss all things NBA here


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lakers win it all
MVP -CP3
ROY-OJ Mayo


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Let's go CAVS! Cleveland needs a god damn championship already! (hopeless)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well... it is an odd year and that bodes well for SA to hang a 5th in 10 years(99,03,05,07... and now 09)--- IMO their legacy is in place, but all the more icing on the cake.... It will be a traditionally slow start for them as Manu is down and they have injected a bit of youth into the system that will take some time to learn pops system---


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well... it is an odd year and that bodes well for SA to hang a 5th in 10 years(99,03,05,07... and now 09)--- IMO their legacy is in place, but all the more icing on the cake.... It will be a traditionally slow start for them as Manu is down and they have injected a bit of youth into the system that will take some time to learn pops system---


Spurs are older than last year and havnt added anything, yet there main rivals (hornets,lakers,rockets) are stronger...

Im not going to say you have no chance because anything can happen in sports but the spurs chances are very very very slim


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Theyre actually NOT older--- Geez Devon do some research before you f*cking post--


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Timberwolves win it all, Al Jefferson is the MVP, Kevin Love is the ROY...and, what the hell, I'm the Most Improved Player.

Seriously? I don't know. I see Boston starting to go the way of the Slow Burn, er, Heat as they lost a great role player and their best players are getting older. I don't see them at the bottom of the league standings or anything, but I don't see them repeating. I can definitely see the Lakers winning it all and I can definitely see Chris Paul getting the MVP award that he deserved last year.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Theyre actually NOT older--- Geez Devon do some research before you f*cking post--


So tim duncan, manu ginobli, bruce bowen, robert horry and that little french ***, are the same age they were last year?????

How the f*ck did they manage that?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i voted sixers.
i have no factual proof to back that up.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> i voted sixers.
> i have no factual proof to back that up.


haha, gotta love voting for your favorite team.

I wish that I could do that without my nose growing past a foot in length!


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

LA


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Which LA? LOL.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

You have the Heat up there but not the Raptors?

Jermaine O'Neil + Chris Bosh


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You have the Heat up there but not the Raptors?
> 
> Jermaine O'Neil + Chris Bosh


wade + beasley + marion... but yer your right i forgot the raps


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll take proven talent over potential, plus the Raps have great depth.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Theyre actually NOT older--- Geez Devon do some research before you f*cking post--


So tim duncan, manu ginobli, bruce bowen, robert horry and that little french ***, are the same age they were last year?????

How the f*ck did they manage that?
[/quote]

Why I feel the need to come on here and educate the uneducated... IDK??? But here is some BBall 101 for you--- Timmy is not old- Manu is not old, and that "little french ***" that dominates the little canadian *** is far from old--- There is the core of the Spurs- not to be messed with for another 2-3 years atleast.... um Rob Horry is gone(shows your lack of knowledge)-- BB is aging, but the sweet thing is he is a defender- all he is counted on doing is defending and hitting wide open 3's- so he will be fine plus we have his younger/stronger replacement in udoka who will take the bulk of his reg season mins to keep him fresh for the post season---

So, what SA did was go out and get a younger bench- they drafted a pg in george hill- and drafted an ultra athletic pf in malik hairston--- add to the mix the sharp shooting of younger wingman anthony tolliver with the aging Fin Dog off the bench--- The guy to watch this year is Roger Mason jr- Free agent signing from Wash-- early fav for most improved player this year--- the Spurs did all they could this offseason with what was availible to them- the goal was to get younger on the bench and they did just that while keeping the core intact-

also the Spurs didnt lose last year becuase they were to old- they lost because their closer(ginobili) was playing on one ankle- when they win, they are experienced- when they lose, they are old-- lol- its funny

now you come back with blah blah blah .... while mentioning youve never heard of any of my players mentioned?? thats ok, you still thought robert horry was on the team--- fact is at the end of the day it is SA 4..... SHitty Pho 0

dannyboy- id take the Raps over the heat anyday-- how the hell did they get left off the list?? lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RAPTORS


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Theyre actually NOT older--- Geez Devon do some research before you f*cking post--


So tim duncan, manu ginobli, bruce bowen, robert horry and that little french ***, are the same age they were last year?????

How the f*ck did they manage that?
[/quote]

Why I feel the need to come on here and educate the uneducated... IDK??? But here is some BBall 101 for you--- Timmy is not old- Manu is not old, and that "little french ***" that dominates the little canadian *** is far from old--- There is the core of the Spurs- not to be messed with for another 2-3 years atleast....  um Rob Horry is gone(shows your lack of knowledge)-- BB is aging, but the sweet thing is he is a defender- all he is counted on doing is defending and hitting wide open 3's- so he will be fine plus we have his younger/stronger replacement in udoka who will take the bulk of his reg season mins to keep him fresh for the post season---

So, what SA did was go out and get a younger bench- they drafted a pg in george hill- and drafted an ultra athletic pf in malik hairston--- add to the mix the sharp shooting of younger wingman anthony tolliver with the aging Fin Dog off the bench--- The guy to watch this year is Roger Mason jr- Free agent signing from Wash-- early fav for most improved player this year--- the Spurs did all they could this offseason with what was availible to them- the goal was to get younger on the bench and they did just that while keeping the core intact-

also the Spurs didnt lose last year becuase they were to old- they lost because their closer(ginobili) was playing on one ankle- when they win, they are experienced- when they lose, they are old-- lol- its funny

now you come back with blah blah blah .... while mentioning youve never heard of any of my players mentioned?? thats ok, you still thought robert horry was on the team--- fact is at the end of the day it is SA 4..... SHitty Pho 0

dannyboy- id take the Raps over the heat anyday-- how the hell did they get left off the list?? lol
[/quote]
oh man, its hard to read your posts without thinking "this guy is an absolute dick"

Seriously im guessing your not very popular out in the real world..

"why do i feel the need to educate the uneducated"
lol what a dork you are...

So your team added a bunch of youngsters nobody else wanted, if that makes you younger id rather be old, i was talking about players who were actually going to play... if your excited about a player the wizards didnt need you must be seriously worried about an already top team filling needs, a defensive big, 2 young backup point guards, and matt barnes to share time with grant hill.

So you didnt resign robert horry........


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Where are my NETS?!?!?!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I like the Spurs.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

MiGsTeR said:


> Where are my NETS?!?!?!


Halfway to Brooklyn, with one foot out the door of the Izod, I'd imagine.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

MiGsTeR said:


> Where are my NETS?!?!?!


It's under "other".


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Cleveland won't disappoint this year. Why does everyone fail to remember that Cleveland was the closest team to beating the Celtics last year? They were incredibly close to going to the finals, where King James would've lit up Kobe.

This years Cleveland team is even stronger than last. With the addition of Mo Williams, and having everyone in training camp with no holdouts, watch out. This is going to be a GOOD team this year. DEEP on the Bench, solid veteran starters. On top of all this, they have a key trading piece in a 13 million dollar expiring contract from Wally. This means an all-star caliber player at the trade deadline.

How can anyone say that the Cav's wont be challenging for the East and the NBA championship is beyond me.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Pork... you cant vote twice!!! lol- jk-- honestly tho... its the NBA- there are probably a half dozen or even more teams that could win it this year-- you used the right term, the Cavs will CHALLENGE for the East- with Lebron anythings possible-

Just a few things to point out tho--- Bos struggled in every round- if you remember the 8th seeded hawks took them to 7-- Bos couldnt win a road game to save their life- very uncharacteristic of a team to win a championship as a bad road team-

Mo Williams- good player, but is not gonna put cle over the top... what "holdouts" were there last year in cle?... Finally, they arent gonna be able to trade Wally for a big name that carries a big contract- Why you ask? Simply because as we all know Bron Bron is gonna be bye bye in a couple years to Brooklyn--- all the while Cle mngmnt has in the back of their minds if they save all the money they can maybe they will have a "shot" at keepin him? Hes gone-


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think the loss of posey will hurt boston too much. He defeneded the best player on the other team and hit too many clutch shots. Perfect glue guy.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Pork... you cant vote twice!!! lol- jk-- honestly tho... its the NBA- there are probably a half dozen or even more teams that could win it this year-- you used the right term, the Cavs will CHALLENGE for the East- with Lebron anythings possible-
> 
> Just a few things to point out tho--- Bos struggled in every round- if you remember the 8th seeded hawks took them to 7-- Bos couldnt win a road game to save their life- very uncharacteristic of a team to win a championship as a bad road team-
> 
> Mo Williams- good player, but is not gonna put cle over the top... what "holdouts" were there last year in cle?... Finally, they arent gonna be able to trade Wally for a big name that carries a big contract- Why you ask? Simply because as we all know Bron Bron is gonna be bye bye in a couple years to Brooklyn--- all the while Cle mngmnt has in the back of their minds if they save all the money they can maybe they will have a "shot" at keepin him? Hes gone-


Anderson Varejao and Sasha Pavlovic both missed the entire training camp and about a month of the season. Both were KEY contributors in the previous years finals run.

Mo Williams automatically makes Cleveland a better team than last. While the Hawks were able to push the series to seven games, they were never really in it. Boston never blew out Cleveland, and just BARELY stole game 1 and game 7. Those games were CLOSE, unlike the Hawks/Celtics games.

And i'm not getting started on LeBron leaving. He is not leaving. Period. The media is in LOVE with him leaving, but it will never happen. He has stated publicly 'I LOVE CLEVELAND I AM NEVER LEAVING' at an Obama rally, yet the Media doesnt report it. He has stated numerous times he loves Cleveland, he was BORN HERE.

His family is here, he built a HUGE mansion here, and every accomplishment he has ever done has been in Cleveland. He is the 3rd highest paid professional athelete of all sports, IN CLEVELAND. Only Tiger Woods and Lefty make more money than him. IN CLEVELAND.

The cavs owner will do anything and pay anything for a championship. We already have the 2nd or 3rd highest payroll and he shows NO signs of not wanting to pay. ON TOP OF no other team being able to pay him the same amount as Cleveland in that summer.

If ANYTHING other teams should be worried about their stars coming to Cleveland. That summer, after we resign Bron Bron, we will have an addition 15-17 million in Cap room to work with. Look for LeBron to try to get his buddies Chris Bosh or DWade to Cleveland.

I cant WAIT for that summer.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The thing about Lebron is, I think he loves $ more then bball. There are only a few people that would play bball even if they weren't being paid the big bucks in the NBA. Bron made it clear that his goal is to become a billionaire. If he moves to NY or another large city, his sponsors will give him a huge payout. Another thing, Cleveland isn't good enough to win with their roster. It'll be easier to move elsewhere.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Are you kidding me Diddye?

Ok of the big market teams, L.A., Chicago, NJ, and NYC.

L.A. will never happen. They have Kobe.

Now tell me, who has better players and who is better positioned to win a championship, Cleveland, or any of those 3 teams??

Chicago - have nobody. Awful team last year. No big men. Cleveland roster = more complete.
NJ - Has an old vince carter and a young devin harris. Beyond that?
NYC - Joke.

You honestly think he has a better shot at winning at ANY of those teams? You must not even watch basketball.

And i'll say it again, if LeBron can be the 3rd highest paid professional athlete in Cleveland, he won't leave here. He loves his home town.

LeBron is not leaving.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

going with boston just because they won last year. with all the excitement with the election and the bosox and pats injury sh*t, havent really had time to follow.

cleveland could be a force if lebron stays healthy.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Watch this. gets good around 1:30.

read this

heres the best one

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/...538348440_x.htm


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Pork... What is so great about Mo Williams that he AUTOMATICALLY makes Cle a better team... imo Cle needs a "pass first" gaurd to setup Lebron and give him more shots... Mo gets very trigger happy at times and is not a "pass first" pg.... you will see this in due time-

and if the Cle owner will "do anything" and "pay anything" for a championship, what is he waiting for??? The time is now and I dont see a roster full of big name signings.... if anything thats the argument for the Cavs with James is they HAVENT given him the proper talent... oh but wait, they must be holding their breath for two more years?? that summer right??? Im not sure Lebron is that patient--- he sees the brighter lights and they arent in Cle- if he wants to be the highest paid athlete EVER like he claims hes gonna need to make the move to the bigger city and that should give him the push he needs--? just think about that new brooklyn team headed by JZ-- the amount of publicity it would create-- WOW


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Mo automatically makes the team better because he is leaps and bounds better than anyone they have had there before hand. And i fundamentally disagree with you. LeBron does not need a pass first point guard. LeBron is and always will be the facilitator of the offense. He needs people around him that can score besides him, period. Mo is a scorer.

And LeBron is not only surrounded by talent, but also by solid veterans and team players.

Read the stuff i posted above. It doesnt look like you have. He isn't leaving.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Are you kidding me Diddye?
> 
> Ok of the big market teams, L.A., Chicago, NJ, and NYC.
> 
> ...


Well, I think Chicago has the best talent. Noah, Rose, Hinrich, Deng, Gooden, Gordon, Nocioni, Tyrus, Thabo. Nobody? They could easily package some of those players for somebody Lebron would want more.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Absolutely not.

First off, nobody wants Gooden, Nocioni, or Gordon. Noah is 'ok'. Deng has shown flashes but remains sub-all star. Tyrus is super athletic but thats it, and thabo has shown some flashes, but nothing special.

Doubt it. Why would he want to go somewhere and hope they rebuild their roster instead of Cleveland where they already have a solid championship-contending roster for years to come?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Lebron to the Raptors.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> First off, nobody wants Gooden, Nocioni, or Gordon. *Noah is 'ok'*. Deng has shown flashes but remains sub-all star. Tyrus is super athletic but thats it, and thabo has shown some flashes, but nothing special.
> 
> Doubt it. Why would he want to go somewhere and hope they rebuild their roster instead of Cleveland where they already have a solid championship-contending roster for years to come?


WHAT!!! Stick to posting about Lebron and leave the rest of the league alone then--- First off Gooden was drafted and played how many years in Cle??? So... they must have wanted him?? Secondly, Noah is NOT "ok"... he was "ok" in Florida and those days are gone... on the other hand I would LOVE Gorden or Nocioni on my team ANYDAY--- Gorden can go off for 30 any game and Noc has the all around european game that teams are desperately looking for- Deng is better than proabaly any player Cle has not named james... then the king of all quotes being thabo "shows some flashes"... lol- you want young players to "show flashes"...


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

The Cavs did not want Gooden, they traded him away. He plays no defense, and is streaky at best on offense.

Noah is just a solid bench contributor, nothing else. Nocioni was at one point in his career a great defender and a great 3pt shooter, but thats going away. Gordon can't defend and can be a great scorer while hes on, is still streaky at best.

Good young players im not saying that. But where is the veteran leadership on that team? There isn't any!

There is no reason LeBron would think he has a better chance to win in Chicago given Chicago's current roster vs Clevelands.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I could really care less about either team... but Id like for you or someone to put up Noah's stats so I can see how much of a "solid bench contributor" he is... lol... Face it, if Gordon or Nocioni were traded to Cle they would instanitly become cle 2nd best player--- I hate gooden and always have but I find it funny he spent what 6 years or so in cle and then he gets traded away and you trash him saying noone wants him-lol- your organazation sure did at one time-

and I still want an explanation on how the cle owner will "do anything and pay anything to get a championship"... lol- any team that has wally czerb isnt trying their hardest-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Gordon wouldn't start in Cleveland, and neither would Nocioni. Mike Brown likes players that play defense. Now Nocioni is a good defender but his position is filled obviously. Not saying he wouldnt play at all....

But just because we had Gooden does not mean we wanted him all those years, we had no other options. We lost Carlos Loozer and he was the best we could do. He turned into a pretty good rebounder but is just inconsistent constantly.

And the trade that brought wally, joe smith, ben wallace, and Delonte not only increased their payroll significantly, it also made them a much better team. A lot of owners would not take on the contracts of wally and ben wallace.

And wally's contract is probably the biggest asset on this team, so saying having him is stupid is just stupid on your part. A 13+ million dollar expiring contract is like gold to a underachieving team at trade deadline. The Cavs are not done, look for a HUGE addition somewhere in the middle of the season. Pau Gasol type deal.

Plus on top of all that, Ben Wallace's contract comes off the books in summer of 2010, meaning we will have EVEN MORE money to throw at Chris Bosh and DWade.

The cavs are an EXCELLENTLY run franchise, I wish i could say the same about the Browns and Indians.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck. Chris Bosh has a better chance winning in Toronto than he would in Cleveland, LeBron or no LeBron. He loves playing in Toronto, and there will be no shortage of cash to extend his deal.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

When the moon hits your eye..like a big pizza pie...Thats AMMAAARRREEEEEEEEE


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Gordon wouldn't start in Cleveland, and neither would Nocioni. Mike Brown likes players that play defense. Now Nocioni is a good defender but his position is filled obviously. Not saying he wouldnt play at all....
> 
> But just because we had Gooden does not mean we wanted him all those years, we had no other options. We lost Carlos Loozer and he was the best we could do. He turned into a pretty good rebounder but is just inconsistent constantly.
> 
> ...


explain how it made them so much better..... year before trade made it to the finals but were swept by sa.... year of trade lost to the Celtics in the ECF.... Im confused??


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^

The eastern confrence didnt have a championship caliber team like the celtics the year before..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol--- oooooooooooook... detroit wasnt a championship caliber team where they??? What, they won the title a few years back with the same team they have today.... lost in the finals the year after to SA in 7 and had been to... correct me if im wrong but 5 eastern conference finals in a row?? yeah- thats not championship caliber??


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol--- oooooooooooook... detroit wasnt a championship caliber team where they??? What, they won the title a few years back with the same team they have today.... lost in the finals the year after to SA in 7 and had been to... correct me if im wrong but 5 eastern conference finals in a row?? yeah- thats not championship caliber??


oooooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkk didnt that same pistons team get beaten in the ECF by the cavs, a team your trying so hard to write off?

Id take this cavs team over the pistons in a 7 games series too..unless lebron is out, then i wouldnt take them over the thunder lol
Detroit are good but 5 ECF says more about the weak east than anything else


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

What??? The only point I was trying to make is that Detroit IS a championship caliber team..... your spinning in circles -- You had said that when Cle made the finals in 07 that they did so because the lack of a Championship caliber team in the East??? Your wrong... Detroit going to the ECF 5 years in a row all the while winning 1 title and getting to the finals on a seperate occasion and losing would qualify them as a "Championship caliber" team---


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

... what Cle fans seem to take for granted is the performance Bron Bron put on in game 7 of that series(07)... Where he lit up detroit scoring his teams final 28 points and scoring all their points in ot.... without that performance they never make it- kind of a "once in a lifetime" display that may never be seen again ..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ... what Cle fans seem to take for granted is the performance Bron Bron put on in game 7 of that series(07)... Where he lit up detroit scoring his teams final 28 points and scoring all their points in ot.... without that performance they never make it- kind of a "once in a lifetime" display that may never be seen again ..


Yeah true but he is what he is, Take duncan, parker and pops away from SA and that team doesnt win a game all season
Take KG and ray away from the celts they are the worst team in the league (07 is proof)

with lebron CLE are capable of beating anyone.. and so will the brooklyn "insert name here's" be in 2010


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

theyre capable of beating anyone and are capable of losing to anyone... its the nba-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ... what Cle fans seem to take for granted is the performance Bron Bron put on in game 7 of that series(07)... Where he lit up detroit scoring his teams final 28 points and scoring all their points in ot.... without that performance they never make it- kind of a "once in a lifetime" display that may never be seen again ..


Actually Mr. Know-it-all, that was game game 5 against Detroit. The Cavs then went home and beat the crap out of the Pistons to win the series 4-2. In Six games.

And last year our team would have made it to the ECF again if they had not slacked off and been a higher seed. That Cav's team would have beat Detroit. The top 2 teams in the east are the Cavs and the Celtics, with Detroit 'close' behind.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> ... what Cle fans seem to take for granted is the performance Bron Bron put on in game 7 of that series(07)... Where he lit up detroit scoring his teams final 28 points and scoring all their points in ot.... without that performance they never make it- kind of a "once in a lifetime" display that may never be seen again ..


Actually Mr. Know-it-all, that was game game 5 against Detroit. The Cavs then went home and beat the crap out of the Pistons to win the series 4-2. In Six games.

*And last year our team would have made it to the ECF again if they had not slacked off and been a higher seed*. That Cav's team would have beat Detroit. The top 2 teams in the east are the Cavs and the Celtics, with Detroit 'close' behind.
[/quote]

yeah ok... and SA would have beaten LA if Manu had 2 ankles instead of one


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

I dont even know what we are arguing about right now. I never disagreed with you thinking San Antonio will go back, and all I think is the Cavs are a legit Contender for the east if not the outright crown. It's way too early be predicting who is going to win yet!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I highlighted your qoute on the "shoulda, woulda, coulda"..... every good team has a "well if this or that happened... we would have won!!" But anyway...

My Power Rankings out WEST thru the first 3 days of the reg season-
(top 5 teams)
1) LA Lakers-
2)Hou/NO
3)Pho/SA


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Big trade going down...

Iverson to detroit
Billups+mcdyess to denver

Think its stalled because mcdyess is refusing to play for the nuggets again


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW^... not usre what to think of that?? Not sure either team gets better?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Not sure either team gets better?


I think detroit are keen to pick up AI's expiring contract

With rasheed and iverson off the books it leaves a ton of cap space for free agents


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

But Mr. Big Shot for AI? Seems like that's a bit of a weird move for Detroit...I don't know if this will be a positive thing for them.

Funny how they're sending two former Denver guys back there.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> But Mr. Big Shot for AI? Seems like that's a bit of a weird move for Detroit...I don't know if this will be a positive thing for them.
> 
> Funny how they're sending two former Denver guys back there.


I think dumars has realised his squad of players peaked 4 years ago, if it doesnt work this year with AI then they will have the cash to rebuild..plus the pistons have a great young PG in rodney stucky


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Iverson in Detroit









Pistons gonna win it


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Joe Dumars had the chance to consider Dallasâ€™ Jason Kidd and his expiring contract over the summer, a league executive said Monday, but the Detroit Pistons president had bigger, bolder ideas. Allen Iverson still gives the Pistons a puncherâ€™s chance in the Eastern Conference this season, but this trade isnâ€™t about him. It isnâ€™t about Chauncey Billups.

Think bigger.

Think bolder.

Think LeBron James, 2010.

The Pistons president doesnâ€™t just have the salary cap space for the Cleveland Cavaliers star. He also has the connections and the championship credibility. Make no mistake: Detroit and Dumars are officially in hot pursuit of James â€" maybe even the favorite now â€" and it promises to be a long, agonizing two years for the Cavaliers.

Detroit doesnâ€™t deliver the bright lights and global metropolis destination that James wants when he opts out of his contract in 2010, but two more years of watching Kobe Bryant win titles could transform his priorities. James wants badly to be considered the best player on the planet and that wonâ€™t happen until heâ€™s a champion.

James wants a front office with a vision that honors his greatness, and make no mistake: This makes Detroit and Dumars so dangerous, makes them Clevelandâ€™s worst nightmare. The city could justify losing its prodigal son to New York or Los Angeles, but nearby Detroit?
ADVERTISEMENT

Cleveland would never recover.

So why Iverson over a possible package for Kidd? Several league executives know exactly why: The trade with Denver to make an unhappy Iverson happier just further imbeds the Detroit franchise deeper into Jamesâ€™ agent, Leon Rose, and advisor, William Wesley. Just as they represent James, they rep Iverson.

And as much as anyone, â€œWorld Wideâ€ Wes is one of the most important voices in Lebronâ€™s life. Wesley lives in Detroit, where one of Roseâ€™s clients, Richard Hamilton, is a Pistons star. Whatâ€™s more, Dumars is close to an agreement with Hamilton on a two-year extension that will keep him through 2012, sources say. This is a terrific show of faith for Hamilton, who is trying to recoup hundreds of thousands of dollars that a business manager allegedly stole from him.

Wesley comes and goes at the Palace of Auburn Hills as he pleases, and few have such a window into the winning culture of the Pistons.

As one rival GM said Monday, â€œDamn it, I am afraid Joe has this whole thing wired. Heâ€™s got everything in place to pull this off.â€

The New Jersey Netsâ€™ move to Brooklyn is falling apart, and so is owner Bruce Ratnerâ€™s chances of using limited partner, Jay-Z, to lure James. The Knicks will be a factor, but the bumbling of the Stephon Marbury mess has reflected horribly on the organization. The Knicks have an owner, GM and coach with differing agendas and theyâ€™ve made an initial poor impression. Detroit canâ€™t compete with New York as the global city to market James, but winning could take care of everything.

With Donnie Walsh and Mike Dâ€™Antoni as GM and coach, the Knicks can still get their act together. Yet, no one will ever need to ask that of Dumars. No one else can sell James on a winning culture as compellingly as Dumars. He had gone as far as he could with Billups, who has three years and $36 million left on his contract. Billups gave the Pistons a slight edge over Iverson to make another run this season, but Dumars had already gotten a final run out of him a year ago. Detroit won a title, reached a Game 7 of the NBA Finals and six straight Eastern Conference finals with Billups.

Now, Billups is 32 years old. Heâ€™s declining. This is a low-risk, short-term, high-reward, long-term play for Dumars.
AUBURN HILLS, MI - NOVEMBER 1: Chauncey Billups #1 of the Detroit Pistons celebrates with his hands in the air during a game against the Washington Wizards on November 1, 2008 at the Palace of Auburn Hills in Auburn Hills, Michigan. NOTE TO USER: User expressly acknowledges and agrees that, by downloading and/or using this photograph, User is consenting to the terms and conditions of the Getty Images License Agreement. Mandatory Copyright Notice: Copyright 2008 NBAE (Photo by Allen Einstein/NBAE via Getty Images)
AUBURN HILLS, MI - NOVEMBER 1:â€¦
Getty Images - Nov 1, 11:04 pm EDT

The Pistons president believes that the young guard Rodney Stuckey, a brilliant pick out of Eastern Washington, can take over the Pistons next year. Iverson and Rasheed Wallace could leave the payroll this summer, and the Pistons will be $22 million under the salary cap in 2009. They will have a core of Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince, Stuckey, Jason Maxiell and Amir Johnson in 2010. No one else among Jamesâ€™ serious suitors with cap space has two All-Stars (Hamilton and Prince) and a potential third (Stuckey) for him to join.

Most of all, James knows heâ€™d have Dumars to give him the right coach, the right teammates, the right atmosphere to chase championships for a long, long time. What makes this plan so ingenious is that the bridge from Iverson to Stuckey, from Wallace to Maxiell, makes it possible for the Pistons to reconstruct themselves without bottoming out. Theyâ€™ll still be a 50-win team. Dumars hates the idea of rebuilding through the lottery, and that wonâ€™t need to happen here. He wonâ€™t be offering James a heap of ashes in 2010, but a good team needing him to complete its greatness.

For the flawed franchises falling over themselves to get under the salary cap for 2010, the most ingenious plan promises to start out of the NBAâ€™s brightest executive mind. Joe Dumars is thinking big. Heâ€™s thinking bold. This will be an agonizing two years in Cleveland.

By Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports
http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=A...o&type=lgns


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Raps holding it down 3-0


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Interesting article DB- Hopefullt Pork doesnt see it and lose any sleep---

SA now 0-3 for the first time since 73-74... Gonna be tougher than imagined without Manu-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Haha, no I don't care. The only reason anyone has ever cited LeBron for leaving is to go to a bigger market, there is no reason for him to leave Cleveland for Detroit, an even BIGGER shithole of a city.

LeBron has a better owner and better teamates in Cleveland, Detroit is the last city i'd ever be concerned about him leaving for.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Comon Blazers!! Give us 2 months, and we will be the best!









If not, either Lakers or Celtics I think again... It will be Detroit and Boston in East Finals and Lakers and Hornets/Houston in West Finals. IMO>


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Pork... cmon Detroit with Bron would cruise through the east imo--- how can you honestly say cle has better players??


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I am so sick of talking about corrupt politicians.










Sixers/Miami should be a great match-up. Sixers have a great up and coming squad with the edition of Elton Brand, and the Heat have a potential rookie of the year candidate. Bulls/Cavs will be good also. Derrick Rose already looking good. And where the hell is the hockey thread? Can someone help?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Game starts soon! Woo!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

How can you say detroit will have better players in 2 years KoK? Maybe now they have some decent talent in rip, tayshaun, johnson, maxiell, and stuckey, but IMO everyone else is garbage there. All of them old.

And since when is LeBron leaving about leaving to a team with better players, all of it previously was going to a big market, now its better players?

Last time I checked, the Cav's are a damn solid and damn deep team full of young talent. The only position they are old at are their starting center and PF, both of whom have large contracts coming off the books. It's only a matter of signing someone new. He ain't leavin the cavs bro.

And, all of you players you talked so highly of in Chicago just got their asses beat tonight.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

You have to look at it this way. If someone was willing to pay you millions of dollars to leave Cleveland and work almost any where else you wanted, what would you do? Only the Cleveland media is convinced Lebron might stay. He will leave, but not to Detroit, which I agree is another shithole of a city.

Miami smoked Philly last night. that Chalmers was a steal in the draft.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

There are always greener pastures pork.... D day is coming for you wether you like it or not--

Somebody talk about the night Tony Parker(aka the little french ***) had-- his team desperatley needed a win and he did everything imaginable to get it done... including 55 points and 10 assists... something only 2 other players in MJ and oscar Robertson have done.. even THE KING himself hasnt been there--- damn impressive if you ask me- and he Devon, that Roger Mason scrub that nobody wanted doesnt look to bad either... def a better pickup than that thug wanna-be matt barnes---


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

I would be worried KoK. It took a career game from parker and a helluva game from timmy to beat a league bottom feeder


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

.... AND Roger Mason had close to 30--- I am a bit worried-- as competitive as the NBA is now it sucks not having your fearless leader in Manu-- but, I dont look at losses in the negative limelight anymore either-- They new they had to win that game and did everything possible to do so-- and that performance was the second of a back to back(played dallas tue nt) which makes it the more impressive--

Also keep in mind that MN had 28 second chance points to SA's 1!! So, how often do you see that happen?? MN has some decent young talent and they were making some crazy shots last night-- Remember also I have seen bron bron and kobe go score 40-50+ and lose their games--- so say what you will... down play it all you want... but a win is a win and they WON-

it was nice to see someone go off like that and not see 1 chest bump... or any thuggish celebration after every basket(ala amare s)... just a proffesional ho hum performance of a lifetime-

TP sealed his fate as a top 2 pg in the nba... I wont say hes the best but he is def top 2---


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm sure Tony had quite the celebration at home that night with Eva


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> There are always greener pastures pork.... D day is coming for you wether you like it or not--
> 
> Somebody talk about the night Tony Parker(aka the little french ***) had-- his team desperatley needed a win and he did everything imaginable to get it done... including 55 points and 10 assists... something only 2 other players in MJ and oscar Robertson have done.. even THE KING himself hasnt been there--- damn impressive if you ask me- and he Devon, that Roger Mason scrub that nobody wanted doesnt look to bad either... def a better pickup than that thug wanna-be matt barnes---


Wow it took the spurs double OT to beat one of the worst teams in the league, impressive stuff


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im glad you came away impressed--- I was too--- Ive never seen a pg score 55... it was something else I will tell you that-

sarcasm aside.... you still FAIL to realize that anyone can beat anyone in pro sports... thats why they play... I guess I need to jump on here and point out every loss the Suns have to a lesser team just because....?... I actually did notice that it took a 49 point performance by amare last night to edge off the tough pacers-- stop bein pathetic-


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

All last nights games were great, I havent seen such good plays in a while. Lots of aggressive moves in the paint, good dunks, and high scoring. My Phoenix team is looking good. Blazers play tonight on ESPN, cheer for them.









And Tony Parker, I agree, very impressive.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

LowPorkwa Lebron wont be in Cleveland in 09


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

he will be in '09... '09 is only a couple months away... it will be '10


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> he will be in '09... '09 is only a couple months away... it will be '10


ya my bad :nod:


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Where is Lebron going?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Where is Lebron going?


If you listen to the rumors, A.B.C....Anywhere. But. Cleveland. I've heard Knicks, Brooklyn Nets, Bulls, Pistons, and a whole host of other places, but not many want to say that he's staying put. I'm not sure why he wouldn't...it's not like he HAS to go to another city to make millions upon millions of dollars...sure, he could probably bank a few more by living in N.Y.C., but is it really worth it?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

its about winning Childawg. i think


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya im guesing its about winning and being around other good players.. Cavs started his career and he thinks he needs or deserves more... If he goes to a stacked team, they may win championship the following year.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

One of the best games so far this year. Blazers vs Rockets.. Amazing game. Did anyone see, if not watch sports center.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

> "I've never given no indication I was leaving Cleveland," James said. "I never gave any indication I didn't like being here, every time I'm asked that question. I love being here. I love playing in front of these fans. My family is here. I grew up 30 miles away from here. I've never given any indication that I did not like playing for the Cleveland Cavaliers. Now I did say I like the Yankees and the Cowboys. It has nothing to do with the Cavaliers."


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats a nice bit for the Cleveland locals there pork^-- makes you feel all good inside about lebron doesnt it??.... all it took for me was the good ole quote of "I want to be the richest athlete EVER"... this right here tells me he has bigger dreams than Cle ohio-- He will make the move-- he is young enough to do so-- he owes CLe NOTHING as he has given them EVERYTHING to this point in his career and where has that gotten him?? .. Finals visit but a sweep-- The guy wants rings and money-- so far he has some money and no rings- History is showing us now 3 star caliber players are needed to get it done- with a cast of strong role players-- Cle has 1-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I actually did notice that it took a 49 point performance by amare last night to edge off the tough pacers-- stop bein pathetic-


Amare vs the *tough* pacers- 49 pts (17-21) (15-15 FT line), 11 rebs, 6 assists, 5 stls, 2 blks

^Now that is a STAT line


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AI debut tonight


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Thats a nice bit for the Cleveland locals there pork^-- makes you feel all good inside about lebron doesnt it??.... all it took for me was the good ole quote of "I want to be the richest athlete EVER"... this right here tells me he has bigger dreams than Cle ohio-- He will make the move-- he is young enough to do so-- he owes CLe NOTHING as he has given them EVERYTHING to this point in his career and where has that gotten him?? .. Finals visit but a sweep-- The guy wants rings and money-- so far he has some money and no rings- History is showing us now 3 star caliber players are needed to get it done- with a cast of strong role players-- Cle has 1-


How long did it take MJ to win his first ring?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Thats a nice bit for the Cleveland locals there pork^-- makes you feel all good inside about lebron doesnt it??.... all it took for me was the good ole quote of "I want to be the richest athlete EVER"... this right here tells me he has bigger dreams than Cle ohio-- He will make the move-- he is young enough to do so-- he owes CLe NOTHING as he has given them EVERYTHING to this point in his career and where has that gotten him?? .. Finals visit but a sweep-- The guy wants rings and money-- so far he has some money and no rings- History is showing us now 3 star caliber players are needed to get it done- with a cast of strong role players-- Cle has 1-


How long did it take MJ to win his first ring?
[/quote]

stay on topic this isnt about MJ- its about Lebron---


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want to look at a resume look at what I found.... It is all impressive, take some time to read... I highlughted some areas that might make you think to yourself... best ever? It saddens me that the players of the 90's that I grew up watching have basically been forgotten(except mj)-- I miss the Admiral-

Career awards/accomplishments
His list of awards and accomplishments is long and include a number of records as well as sharing a number of distinctions with very few other luminaries of the game; for his on the court play, he was named among the 50 Greatest Players in NBA History.

*NBA Champion (1999, 2003) 
NBA MVP (1995) 
NBA Defensive Player of the Year (1992) 
NBA Rookie of the Year (1990) *
All-NBA First Team (1991, '92, '95, '96) 
All-NBA Second Team (1994, '98) 
All-NBA Third Team (1990, '93, 2000, '01) 
All-Defensive First Team (1991, '92, '95, '96) 
All-Defensive Second Team (1990, '93, '94, '98) 
10-time NBA All-Star 
*Only player in NBA history to win the Rebounding, Blocked Shots, and Scoring Titles and Rookie of the Year, Defensive Player of the Year and MVP* 
*One of only four players to have recorded a quadruple-double *
NBA Sportsmanship Award (2001) 
*Third player in NBA history to rank among the league's top 10 in five categories (7th in scoring (23.2 ppg), 4th in rebounding (12.2 rpg), 1st in blocks (4.49 per game), 5th in steals (2.32 per game) and 7th in field-goal percentage (.551)) 
First player in NBA history to rank among the top five in rebounding, blocks and steals (per game) in a single season*
*Fourth player ever to score 70+ in an NBA game *
3-time Olympian (1988, '92, '96) 
One of 50 Greatest Players in NBA History (1996) 
*Led NBA in Scoring (1993-94 season) - 29.8 ppg 
Led NBA in Rebounding (1990-91 season) - 13.0 rpg 
Led NBA in Blocked Shots (1991-92 season) - 4.49 bpg *
Holds record for most IBM Awards (1990, '91, '94, '95, '96) 
His 10,497 rebounds and 2,954 blocked shots are the most by any player wearing a San Antonio Spurs jersey, and his 20,790 points are second most only to George Gervin's 23,602. (Had only Gervin's NBA numbers been taken into account, Robinson would be #1 in this category; Gervin scored 4,219 of his points while the franchise was in the American Basketball Association.) 
Gold Medal in 1986 FIBA World Championship.[12] 
Member of Dream Team #1 during Olympic Games at Barcelona.

Charitable efforts
Robinson will not only be remembered for his outstanding accomplishments throughout his NBA career, but also for his contributions in his community.

In 1991, Robinson visited with fifth graders at Gates Elementary School in San Antonio and challenged them to finish school and go to college. He offered a $2,000 scholarship to everyone who did. In 1998, proving even better than his word, Robinson awarded $8,000 to each of those students who had completed his challenge. In perhaps his greatest civic and charitable achievement, David and his wife, Valerie, founded the Carver Academy in San Antonio, which opened its doors in September 2001.* To date, the Robinsons have donated more than $11 million to the school.*
In recognition of his outstanding contributions to charity, in March 2003, the NBA renamed its award for outstanding charitable efforts in honor of Robinson. Winners of the NBA's Community Assist Award receive the David Robinson Plaque, with the inscription "Following the standard set by NBA Legend David Robinson who improved the community piece by piece." The award is given out monthly by the league to recognize players for their charitable efforts.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

So what did no one watch the Blazer game or see high lights?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Spurs suck(there I said it)... for now...


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

The cav's are tearin it up


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya Spurs are lost, I feel bad for pop.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> The cav's are tearin it up


until they get to the playoffs..


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah? And what evidence supports that conclusion?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

getting beat 2 years in a row in the playoffs


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Ya Spurs are lost, I feel bad for pop.


me to man... he comes out the gate for the new season sportin that flavorful beard... and the season is a big let down-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Too early to say its a letdown for the spurs. I'm sure they will be pretty good once parker and manu come back. But as it stands, they have a pretty bad rotation. I feel bad for Timmy.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well duh, once they have manu and tony back they will be the normal .600 spurs, but until then they have some issues.. Manu is not coming back until december. Thats like 15+ games more atleast.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

This spurs group are done...they have a legendary coach and a legandary player, plus 2 very effective players, but as a championship winning group... stick a fork in em








The big boys in the west all improved this offseason.. Lakers got better, Hornets got better, Rockets got better..the Spurs didnt
They will bounce back from this poor start reach they playoffs and be a dangerous oppo, but they aint getting out of the west alive, no chance
If i was a spurs fan id be praying they rolled the dice and made a move..much like the pistons did...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Blazers will be dangerous in the playoffs!







But ya your right, west continues to get better as they have the same group. Im surprised lakers blew out rockets, though they had a bad shooting night.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KoK is posting...lol dont spit the dummy dude just leading you towards the light


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> KoK is posting...lol dont spit the dummy dude just leading you towards the light


Wow... we are in the USA try to txt so WE can understand---


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

"Spitting the dummy"... its what a baby does when it throws a temper tantrum

dummy=pacifier

you spat the dummy


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im not a baby... sorry- i am unfamiliar with your language


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Woot, Blazers beat Magic!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

CELTICS

ok, you guys can now close this thread, because you KNOW it's over.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Sixers vs Jazz
Lakers vs Mavericks
Cavs vs Bucks
Atlanta/Chicago
NY/San Antonio.

Great games tonight!!!!!!!! Hawks are pimp, and NY has a real coach now.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Cavs are on fire!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Blazers are gonna sweap east coast! Watch them play Miami tomorrow!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

big win for the Spurs last night.... any win they can garner now is BIG... Im liking what I see out of George Hill-- the rook has game and I think he will majorly benefit from the playing time now-- I think its safe to say that Pops>D'antoni... I just miss the crybaby meltdowns coach D'antoni would have with Pho after every loss in the postseason.. its just not the same with NY--


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Spurs looking to getting Starburry....talk about desperate


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

... um... do you live in a cave? parker and manu are down for atleast 30 days... right now.. they are desperate- lol-- but in reality all you read was Marbury praising the Spurs for their class-A organization-- the Knicks were intown last night and Im sure a reporter asked him if he'd like to play for timmy and the Spurs(since hes on the trade block) and he responded with a resonding YES.... thats all it was- in reality.. if the trade were to go down, id accept it- might be just what he needs- pops wont put up with his sh*t and he knows that, so he would have to shape up..... but hey, thanks for the heads up-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

The Spurs f*cking suck KOK


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I couldn't imagine marbury and pop, two totally different attitudes.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ICEE said:


> The Spurs f*cking suck KOK


You f*cking suck ICEEEEE

whos gonna land Mcdysse...? I have no clue how to spell his name-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Detroit.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Miami


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

just caught the "scuffle" between the Suns and Rockets last night...talkin about it on first and 10-- pretty pathetic on both teams.. you have the Rockets, who now think they are badass with Ron Artest... and in the other corner you got "Hows my ass taste" Fat Shaq--- I never understood why he thinks he is so tuff?? Maybe cause hes 3000 lbs?? If I was in the stands and had a gun, I would shoot him-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> you have the Rockets, who now think they are badass with Ron Artest...
> 
> If I was in the stands and had a gun, I would shoot him-


Who thinks they are baddass?

Shaq is in great shape, and playing his best BBall since he won the title with the heat


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im not seein that... if your comparing his "great shape" to that of last season, your not saying a whole lot... I am not seeing it in the handful of games Ive watched so far-- Im seeing slow, fat, lazy.... I mean my god Porter has given him the NIGHT OFF on the back of back to backs so he can REST... WTF IS THIS??! This is the NBA and hes suppose to be the most dominant big man EVER and the fat mutherfucker is taking nights off because he is TIRED-- lol-- ok devon- whatever you say--


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pistons









Pistons v Lakers tommorow :nod:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

... and im not claiming to be badass btw- if thats what you were getin at? just showing my hatred over the years for shaq and his foolish antics


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Im not seein that... if your comparing his "great shape" to that of last season, your not saying a whole lot... I am not seeing it in the handful of games Ive watched so far-- Im seeing slow, fat, lazy.... I mean my god Porter has given him the NIGHT OFF on the back of back to backs so he can REST... WTF IS THIS??! This is the NBA and hes suppose to be the most dominant big man EVER and the fat mutherfucker is taking nights off because he is TIRED-- lol-- ok devon- whatever you say--


The guy is 37 years old 7ft tall and 300lbs!!!!

This isnt your average human being..
shaq is a friggin beast but simple common sense tells you he is going to need more rest and recooperation than joe the plumber lol

Whats wrong with you kok, Constantly talking crap, get a clue


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

My Cav's lookin unstoppable!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> My Cav's lookin unstoppable!


Dont you mean Lebron is lookin unstoppable?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone see the little altercation with my suns?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.spursreport.com/forums/spurs-nb...t-know-yet.html

.....good post about the pho suns... second post down gives a pretty good explanation as to why they still havent made a finals appearence-- some very good points there--


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> http://www.spursreport.com/forums/spurs-nb...t-know-yet.html
> 
> .....good post about the pho suns... second post down gives a pretty good explanation as to why they still havent made a finals appearence-- some very good points there--


Suns have made some really shitty decisions in the draft over the last few years.... true

Barbosa has helped the spurs in every series.......true

Other than that its just a bunch of spurs fans praying the suns are done
The main point they make...the suns are old...well done guys

Coming from people who follow a team full of 30+yr olds LOL


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

But Spurs fans can talk over Spurs fans... they have that right... the Spurs own the Suns- so, yes just pointing out the obvious it seems- actually tho the Suns are just as old if not older than SA this year--

and face it- the biggest mistake was getting that 20 million dollar slob-- the Suns were soooooo much more dangerous with Marion-


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Slob? I disagree, they seem more dangerous but they needed the big under the rim.. Anyways, marion has not been as good for the heat as he was for the suns..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> But Spurs fans can talk over Spurs fans... they have that right... the Spurs own the Suns


You have playoff series wins but they are all tarnished...every single one of them!

Spurs are a great team but _even you_ have got to admit there has been something working against the suns every series, injurys, suspentions, crocked refs..yep you advanced every time, but there has never been a fair playing field.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

the spurs are 5-5







didn't expect that.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Can the cavs be stopped!? 8 in a row! Tomorrow's big game against Detroit will tell a lot about both teams!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, who paid the refs in Oakland.. All 4th quarter they called fouls and didnt see sh*t. I'm so pissed!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> But Spurs fans can talk over Spurs fans... they have that right... the Spurs own the Suns


You have playoff series wins but they are all tarnished...every single one of them!

Spurs are a great team but _even you_ have got to admit there has been something working against the suns every series, injurys, suspentions, crocked refs..yep you advanced every time, but there has never been a fair playing field.
[/quote]

oh god- talk about excuses... and im not gonna admit to there being something wrong in EVERY series- lol- its pro sports- deal with it-


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone watch my Blazers crush the Bulls. They were up by 46.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Can the cavs be stopped!? 8 in a row! Tomorrow's big game against Detroit will tell a lot about both teams!


STOPPED!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Very good game until Detroit caught fire down the stretch. Honestly, thats a very tough matchup on the 2nd half of a back to back. I'm not concerned! We are still better than the Spurs!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Can the cavs be stopped!? 8 in a row! Tomorrow's big game against Detroit will tell a lot about both teams!


STOPPED!
[/quote]

by my Pistons


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns lakers tonight

Heart says shaq has a huuuuuuge game, and raja treats kobe like the bitch he is

Head says lakers blow out!

Actually my head says why do i give a sh*t about a team thats about six billion miles away from me


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Suns lakers tonight
> 
> Heart says shaq has a huuuuuuge game, and raja treats kobe like the bitch he is
> 
> ...


they dont play bball where you live do they?? and Ill watch this game tonight... curious to see the Lakers- where is the game at?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> they dont play bball where you live do they??


Tons of streetball but the league sucks, all the top brit players play in italy/spain/greece etc and a few in the NBA


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya there are great games on tonight. Much better than the ones on tomorrow. I hope Boston and Phx wins.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

James and Bosh going to Knicks in 2010, is the rumor.. If so, I see a championship there.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

no way.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oh yeah pork? did you just see the plyers ny unloaded?? um yeah... they were actually playing quite well I thought and they just completely waived the white flag for the next couple seasons-- al harrington, chris bosh, and lebron james... nice trio- with D'antoni and his exciting style of play the Garden would be lit up-

are the haters out there seeing SA at 6-6 now... Timmy went for a whole 18 and 10 last night and they still trounced a beat up jazz team while scoring almost 120 still without tony and manu- thats saying something- the rook g hill is lookin great and Roger is scorin up around 30 in many games-- 15-25 from downtown--- how are teams gonna be able to cover the Spurs gaurds in a few weeks???


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya, anyways, pretty crazy deals. There are like 20 greats players that will be FA in 2010. Im excited to see what happens. Might have a new team.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Free up all the cap room in the world, I don't care. The cav's can still pay him ~30 million dollars more than any other team. On top of that, the cavs are going to be far enough under the cap to sign their own big name player on top of James. So, talk all you want, the Cav's are in good position.



KINGofKINGS said:


> oh yeah pork? did you just see the plyers ny unloaded?? um yeah... they were actually playing quite well I thought and they just completely waived the white flag for the next couple seasons-- al harrington, chris bosh, and lebron james... nice trio- with D'antoni and his exciting style of play the Garden would be lit up-
> 
> are the haters out there seeing SA at 6-6 now... Timmy went for a whole 18 and 10 last night and they still trounced a beat up jazz team while scoring almost 120 still without tony and manu- thats saying something- the rook g hill is lookin great and Roger is scorin up around 30 in many games-- 15-25 from downtown--- how are teams gonna be able to cover the Spurs gaurds in a few weeks???


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

James is as good as gone. No matter what Cleveland can pay James, you forget what James can get from endorsements from a major market. Its already known that companies such as Nike put it in his contract that he'll get a fat payday from going to a place like new york. Heck, whats better? 30 mill or 100? The only way I think he'll stay w/ the cavs is if they win a ring...too bad the lakers are gonna win the next 3-5 years.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Best game ive seen all season, Raptors vs Nets man that was a close one.



Malawi- said:


> James and Bosh going to Knicks in 2010, is the rumor.. If so, I see a championship there.


Nah bosh aint going no where.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

diddye said:


> James is as good as gone. No matter what Cleveland can pay James, you forget what James can get from endorsements from a major market. Its already known that companies such as Nike put it in his contract that he'll get a fat payday from going to a place like new york. Heck, whats better? 30 mill or 100? The only way I think he'll stay w/ the cavs is if they win a ring...too bad the lakers are gonna win the next 3-5 years.


Once again, that was another unsubstantiated rumor. Once again, LeBron, in CLEVELAND, is the 3rd highest paid athlete in ALL OF SPORTS. Behind only TIGER WOODS AND PHIL MICKELSON.

IN CLEVELAND.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya carter does some crazy stuff back in Toronto. And, Nicks will be getting 1 or 2 allstars.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> James is as good as gone. No matter what Cleveland can pay James, you forget what James can get from endorsements from a major market. Its already known that companies such as Nike put it in his contract that he'll get a fat payday from going to a place like new york. Heck, whats better? 30 mill or 100? The only way I think he'll stay w/ the cavs is if they win a ring...too bad the lakers are gonna win the next 3-5 years.


Once again, that was another unsubstantiated rumor. Once again, LeBron, in CLEVELAND, is the 3rd highest paid athlete in ALL OF SPORTS. Behind only TIGER WOODS AND PHIL MICKELSON.

IN CLEVELAND.
[/quote]

when are you going to realize that Cleveland means nothing to Lebron?

he wears Yankees hats to Indians and Browns games


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

He grew up liking the Yankees. Why does that mean he hates Cleveland?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lets be realistic. As great as Lebron is, Lebron is only out for Lebron. I don't see much loyalty in him. I can see Bosh staying in toronto, but Lebron wants to be the biggest star in sports and he can get that by going to a major market like NY. I personally don't believe he plays ball for the love of the game but for the money and fame. About the Nike rumor, even if it is, it makes perfect sense for companies to push him into a larger market.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

diddye said:


> Lets be realistic. As great as Lebron is, Lebron is only out for Lebron. I don't see much loyalty in him. I can see Bosh staying in toronto, but Lebron wants to be the biggest star in sports and he can get that by going to a major market like NY. I personally don't believe he plays ball for the love of the game but for the money and fame. About the Nike rumor, even if it is, it makes perfect sense for companies to push him into a larger market.


You know nothing about LeBron then.



> Thank You Knicks
> November 24, 2008 · By John Hnat
> The New York Knicks have just done the Cavs a huge favor.
> Didn't expect to read that, did you?
> ...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

So you refute my opinion with another person's opinion? The only person that knows the answer is lebron and all these "experts" are just as in the know as I am. Also, I can post 100 other articles that says he's going to NY but that would be pointless.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

It would be pointless because that one article I pointed makes more sense than any other of the articles. He said himself he cares more about rings than anything else. Rings in NY?? with that squad???


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

pork you fail to realize miserably... you act like you know lebron personally, when I dont think you know your elbow from your asshole-- you always say how he is the "3RD HIGHEST PAID ATHELTE... IN CLEVELAND"--- duh- he doesnt want to be #3.. especially behind 2 f*cking golfers... he WANTS TO BE #1!!! OF ALLTIME!!! In order to accomplish something like that he needs to hit the bigtime--- and you said it in your last post about him caring most about rings?? WELL HOW MANY DOES HE HAVE IN CLE??? They didnt get there in 07 because of the players around lebron.. they got there in spite of the players around Lebron!!! BIG difference!! NY is gonna have a team together by '10 and they will pickup 2 names to add... Lebron and ... ?? that remains to be seen- but he is gone-

getting back to RINGS.... MANU is BAAAAAAAAAAAAACK... haha- look out now, the season has begun!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

quick pork...turn to sportscenter... they are talking about Lebron LOVING NY right now... its what the NBA needs... with Bos and LA being front runners it needs the Knicks to succeed aswell! Now the NBA wont have to worry about rigging the lottery for the knicks--


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Or you better turn to the front page of espn.com claiming the Cav's have the edge over the Knicks to keep lebron.

So, yes...I'm the idiot? And LeBron or any other athlete is not going to kid themselves and ever think they will make more money than Tiger Woods in his prime. He's not an idiot. And just saying NY will have a team in '10 is also a dumb thing. They might sign a big named player, but um, like the article I previously posted, WHO THE HELL ELSE WOULD THEY HAVE?

You are just so full of this LeBron leaving crap its hilarious. Seriously, why would LeBron build the biggest mansion in the area if he had any intentions of leaving!? HE WAS BORN 30 minutes away from Cleveland. He likes New York. So what.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Anybody that thinks that athletes put winning a ring #1 is a fool. Money is #1. Otherwise, we would have athletes work for the minimum and join a team like the lakers, spurs, hornets, celtics. Only a handful of athletes actually did this such as malone, barkley, payton, etc(see a pattern? they're at the end of their careers and haven't won). Lebron is no different. He wants money first and foremost. A ring is probably #2. Lebron has been conditioned to say to the public he wants to win so he wouldn't seem greedy. If he really wants to win, go to a contender like Boston for nothing. I wouldn't be any different. I'd put $100 million ahead of a piece of metal on my finger-I'm just honest enough to admit it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

diddye said:


> Anybody that thinks that athletes put winning a ring #1 is a fool. Money is #1. Otherwise, we would have athletes work for the minimum and join a team like the lakers, spurs, hornets, celtics. Only a handful of athletes actually did this such as malone, barkley, payton, etc(see a pattern? they're at the end of their careers and haven't won). Lebron is no different. He wants money first and foremost. A ring is probably #2. Lebron has been conditioned to say to the public he wants to win so he wouldn't seem greedy. If he really wants to win, go to a contender like Boston for nothing. I wouldn't be any different. I'd put $100 million ahead of a piece of metal on my finger-I'm just honest enough to admit it.


EXACTLY!! Ask Bob Horry where he keeps his 7 rings sometime.... he will tell ya.... "in some drawer in my bathroom". $$$ is what makes the world go round- and when your in Lebron's position too much money is not enough-- I mean when he publicly says... "I want to be the richest athlete EVER" doesnt that tell you right there that he is a bit greedy??? Just a bit?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Lebron is going to NY, i dont think its even really a question.



> "You have to stay open-minded if you're a Knicks fan," James said before delivering his parting words. "If you guys want to sleep right now and don't wake up until July 1, 2010, then go ahead. It's going to be a big day."


Lebron went to an Indians VS Yankees home (in Cleveland) PLAYOFF GAME in a Yankees hat last year.

He said NY is his favorite City AND NY will probably pay him the most money.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

diddye said:


> Anybody that thinks that athletes put winning a ring #1 is a fool. Money is #1. Otherwise, we would have athletes work for the minimum and join a team like the lakers, spurs, hornets, celtics. Only a handful of athletes actually did this such as malone, barkley, payton, etc(see a pattern? they're at the end of their careers and haven't won). Lebron is no different. He wants money first and foremost. A ring is probably #2. Lebron has been conditioned to say to the public he wants to win so he wouldn't seem greedy. If he really wants to win, go to a contender like Boston for nothing. I wouldn't be any different. I'd put $100 million ahead of a piece of metal on my finger-I'm just honest enough to admit it.


what do you think drove the success of the patriots in the last decade? lots of superstars taking pay cuts to get rings...of course, they've all moved on FOR the money, but they got the ring first...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not sure why your bringing the Patriots into an NBA thread-


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Dont know, but boston took pay cuts/points to get a ring.. But who cares, like they said, thats 2010, lets worry and talk about this year.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like my Cavs are off to a hell of a start. Beat Nicks in their house last night with a comfy lead. I feel good about this year. Hey the Brows are absolute crap, Indians let us down (although they wrapped up the season in fashion). Lets go Cavs! ..please..


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

If money drives LeBron to go somewhere, he will stay in Cleveland, because that is where he will get paid the most. There are no clauses in his Nike contracts that give him more money if he goes to a big market. That was gone after his rookie year. Period. You guys are hypocritical as all hell. You say he wants money, ok Cleveland can pay him the most. You say he wants rings, Ok, well Cleveland is going to give him a HELL of a better chance of winning a ring than NY. What else do you want? So what he's a Yankee's fan and guess what he's also a Cowboys fan does that mean hes going to go play somewhere in Texas? Seriously do you people listen to how incredibly stupid you sound?

Just freaking drop it. Whatever happens will happen in TWO YEARS.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> If money drives LeBron to go somewhere, he will stay in Cleveland, because that is where he will get paid the most. There are no clauses in his Nike contracts that give him more money if he goes to a big market. That was gone after his rookie year. Period. You guys are hypocritical as all hell. You say he wants money, ok Cleveland can pay him the most. You say he wants rings, Ok, well Cleveland is going to give him a HELL of a better chance of winning a ring than NY. What else do you want? So what he's a Yankee's fan and guess what he's also a Cowboys fan does that mean hes going to go play somewhere in Texas? Seriously do you people listen to how incredibly stupid you sound?
> 
> Just freaking drop it. Whatever happens will happen in TWO YEARS.










I...uh..
sorry?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> If money drives LeBron to go somewhere, he will stay in Cleveland, because that is where he will get paid the most. There are no clauses in his Nike contracts that give him more money if he goes to a big market. That was gone after his rookie year. Period. You guys are hypocritical as all hell. You say he wants money, ok Cleveland can pay him the most. You say he wants rings, Ok, well Cleveland is going to give him a HELL of a better chance of winning a ring than NY. What else do you want? So what he's a Yankee's fan and guess what he's also a Cowboys fan does that mean hes going to go play somewhere in Texas? Seriously do you people listen to how incredibly stupid you sound?
> 
> Just freaking drop it. Whatever happens will happen in TWO YEARS.


lowporkwa you need to wake the f*ck up..

the cavs wont when in 2 years.. or 3 or 4 or 5.. they will never f*cking win the Title


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i wouldnt want to admit it either.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Looks like my Cavs are off to a hell of a start. Beat Nicks in their house last night with a comfy lead. I feel good about this year. Hey the Brows are absolute crap, Indians let us down (although they wrapped up the season in fashion). Lets go Cavs! ..please..


Anyone could blow out the Knicks when they have like 6 players and half of them are bench players. Wouldn't be to excited, no injuries have hit cavs yet. But we will see.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> If money drives LeBron to go somewhere, he will stay in Cleveland, because that is where he will get paid the most. There are no clauses in his Nike contracts that give him more money if he goes to a big market. That was gone after his rookie year. Period. You guys are hypocritical as all hell. You say he wants money, ok Cleveland can pay him the most. You say he wants rings, Ok, well Cleveland is going to give him a HELL of a better chance of winning a ring than NY. What else do you want? So what he's a Yankee's fan and guess what he's also a Cowboys fan does that mean hes going to go play somewhere in Texas? Seriously do you people listen to how incredibly stupid you sound?
> 
> Just freaking drop it. Whatever happens will happen in TWO YEARS.


youre failing to see the "BIG PICTURE"... the BIG PICTURE doesnt happen in Cle...

I am done talking about this... these are my FINAL comments related to the draft class of '10- it will be very exciting to see the change that will take place-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lets turn our attention towards some power rankings... who you guys got for your top 8 teams in the NBA---

1. LA
2. Bos
3. Cle
4. NO
5. Det
6. Pho
7. Hou
8. SA

... you guys all have fun laughing at my Spurs, but truth be told Manu is back... Tony is coming back soon... Mason is on pace to be leagues most improved... and my boy G Hill is the first Spurs rookie to score 20+ in 3 straight games since the admiral... the boy out of IUPUI can play ball--- Timmy held down fort and come the first of the year you are gonna see this team take off-- They now will bring fin dog and bowen off the bench... no more old boys gettin the minutes- look out-

Im predicting a 5th ring for timmy before Lebron goes to the Knicks in 2010! OOOPS... I said I was done talking about that... (starting now)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Id go...

Lakers
Celtics
Cavs
Rockets
Pistons
Hornets
Magic
Nuggets

My suns have a good record but its by beating -500 teams, all the elite teams they have faced have taken them out, they look crap


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree Devon, I love phx but they are losing by 10+ to the power-ranked teams. I dont think SA is on the top list, atleast not right now. I also dont think magic stand a chance for west teams. Portland may be up there in the middle of the season depending on the team copes with the new big man.

Lakers
Celtics
Hornets
Pistons
Rockets
Nuggets
Cavs
Blazers

^^ Damn thats a good list.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dont know about the blazers...Im not sure oden is going to become the dwight howardesque monster everyone expected him to be, and jerryd bayless who many predicted as ROY cant even get on the court!

RudyF looks the best out there noobs...another one phx gave away for free haha









Portland has a nice team but i dont think id put them in the leagues best 8


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well as being from Porland, they are in my 8.







But like I said, I think mid season we will know more about them. If they keep a .500+ or .600 they deserve top 8, especially in the west. Not to mention they are doing good, and they played over 50% of their games on the road vs. PLAYOFF teams. They had the hardest schedule, so ya. Rudy F. for rookie of the year if Blazers go to playoffs!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was basing my Spurs as 8 due to insider info.... SURPRISE SURPRISE... the little french *** is BACK!! haha, its going to be ALOT of fun watching this team come together--- I still think we need rebounding help but our gaurd play by seasons end will be tops in the NBA--- being able to have tony and ghill on the floor together- YIKES--- Mason can play the point- with his size his versatlity is awesome--- what looked like a doomed season a few short weeks ago is looking very exciting now--- will be tough against Hou tonight but we are beating up on the teams that we shud be right now-

I like portland but they have so much to prove--- they need to take baby steps and that means a shot at the 8 seed out west--- they have ) experience on the team.. no veterans.. it wont happen this year, but "one of these years"


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Holy sh*t

david lee had 37-21 vs the warriors


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

My Blazers are ROLLING and STOMPING the east coast!! Haven't lost yet, they play Celtics Fridays, lets GO BLAZERS!!! Oh and we are 2nd in the west. HAHA!! I love it!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Blazers lookin real solid. Scariest thing about that team is how young they are, they are only going to get better.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

it wont last^... im sorry to say... ive watched the blazers a few times and im seeing what i have seen every year out of them... they will decline in the 2nd half of the season-- oden has been a pretty big letdown so far i would have to say... granted he can still prove himself- BUT if you look at some of the alltime greats of recent times they came into the legue and took it by storm-- they didnt take their precious time to show everyone what they are capable of... i smell bust!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> it wont last^... im sorry to say... ive watched the blazers a few times and im seeing what i have seen every year out of them... they will decline in the 2nd half of the season-- oden has been a pretty big letdown so far i would have to say... granted he can still prove himself- BUT if you look at some of the alltime greats of recent times they came into the legue and took it by storm-- they didnt take their precious time to show everyone what they are capable of... i smell bust!


well said KOK. they did the same thing last year.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

them doing the same thing last year is why i dont think it will happen to the same extent this year. While i'm sure there will be a drop-off, it won't put them out of the playoffs in the west. I see them being a 5-6 seed.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

5-6 SEED!!? NO WAY IN HELL--- They will be LUCKY to be a 8---


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

KINGofKINGS said:


> it wont last^... im sorry to say... ive watched the blazers a few times and im seeing what i have seen every year out of them... they will decline in the 2nd half of the season-- oden has been a pretty big letdown so far i would have to say... granted he can still prove himself- BUT if you look at some of the alltime greats of recent times they came into the legue and took it by storm-- they didnt take their precious time to show everyone what they are capable of... i smell bust!












Um, I respect your opinions but honestly, how could you compare this season to last? That is one of the most outragous comments I have ever heard! They have a number 1 pick playing, they brought in rudy, batum, their starter last year, martell webster hasnt even played yet. And you think Oden has been disappointing? How so? He has 7 double-doubles in 13 games, not to mention those are his FIRST 13 games in the NBA. Call it how you see it, but the truth is, they are a power house in the league and will only get better.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> it wont last^... im sorry to say... ive watched the blazers a few times and im seeing what i have seen every year out of them... they will decline in the 2nd half of the season-- oden has been a pretty big letdown so far i would have to say... granted he can still prove himself- BUT if you look at some of the alltime greats of recent times they came into the legue and took it by storm-- they didnt take their precious time to show everyone what they are capable of... i smell bust!












Um, I respect your opinions but honestly, how could you compare this season to last? That is one of the most outragous comments I have ever heard? They have a number 1 pick playing, they brought in rudy, batum, their starter last year, martell webster hasnt even played yet. And you think Oden has been disappointing? How so? He has 7 double-doubles in 13 games, not to mention those are his FIRST 13 games in the NBA. Call it how you see it, but the truth is, they are a power house in the league and will only get better.
[/quote]
Oden is averaging what?

9 points...4 boards?

Ok he hasnt even played 20 NBA games yet but when you consider those numbers against this years top picks...

Rose.. 17points...6assists

Mayo.. 21 points..4 boards..3 assists

You can see why people arnt that hot on him.

Other than that though the blazers have a shot at making the playoffs and a bright future


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> it wont last^... im sorry to say... ive watched the blazers a few times and im seeing what i have seen every year out of them... they will decline in the 2nd half of the season-- oden has been a pretty big letdown so far i would have to say... granted he can still prove himself- BUT if you look at some of the alltime greats of recent times they came into the legue and took it by storm-- they didnt take their precious time to show everyone what they are capable of... i smell bust!












Um, I respect your opinions but honestly, how could you compare this season to last? That is one of the most outragous comments I have ever heard! They have a number 1 pick playing, they brought in rudy, batum, their starter last year, martell webster hasnt even played yet. And you think Oden has been disappointing? How so? He has 7 double-doubles in 13 games, not to mention those are his FIRST 13 games in the NBA. Call it how you see it, but the truth is, they are a power house in the league and will only get better.
[/quote]

I am comparing to last year... they just brought in a slew of even younger talent!! HOORAY!! You just named off a list of rookies and someone who "hasnt even played yet"... you think these guys are going to gain experience overnight??? Is that how the NBA works?? I think not!! That talent needs to be seasoned to make any kind of a late run--- they should trade off a few younger stars for a vet or two--- but your young talent is just gonna get burnt out by seasons end... if they make it that long--- if they get in they will sneak in as a 7 or 8 and it will be ONE AND DONE-- just the reality man- bright future= sure.... win playoff games now= no way

Greg Oden looks like a bust. I am sorry for this because I wish I could say different. I have payed very close attention to big men out of the draft since the days of Hakeem and Ewing... the Admiral, Zo... Timmy... SHAQ... Ive seen them all since aswell--- and Greg is failing miserably to identify himself as a freakish talent--- None of the above got to sit on a bench for a year and "learn" either--- I hope I am wrong, but it looks like Por should have taken Rose- and I havent checked stats but Im shocked to know he is averaging a dub dub....

5 years from now tho it will be OJ MAYO still in the Headlines out of all--- that guy can play ball-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

No, Portland will be a 5-6 seed easy. Depth of that team is only really rivaled by the Lakers. They are all young which means they will all be fresh. Now I doubt they will challenge for the conference championship but I would not be surprised at all if they won a series.

I can only really put LA, NO, Hou, Den, and Pho as teams that have a good chance of pushing ahead of them. Why will they not get at LEAST a 6 seed is beyond me.

Also, just for shits check out hollinger

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/powerranking

My boys gettin some respect! Can't really argue with his system either, as it correctly called the NBA championship game and the winner last year!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> but it looks like Por should have taken Rose- and I havent checked stats but Im shocked to know he is averaging a dub dub....
> 
> 5 years from now tho it will be OJ MAYO still in the Headlines out of all--- that guy can play ball-


They didnt have this years no1 pick..couldnt have taken derrick rose

Oden was taken no1 in the 07 draft with kevin durant, but he screwed his knee and was out the entire year, thats why people still consider him a rookie


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yep dev-- all confused on that one... They def should have taken Kevin... That boy can play ball... unfortunetly hes on a team ful of stiffs-- oden would have fit in well playing for the thunder-- I still hold my beliefs on OJ tho!

and pork... palease dont come on here with some idiot off of espn-- his opinion holds no more merit than you or i-- usually take what someone from espn says and shuffle it all around.. and thats how it turns out-

and bringing up "last year"... well last year was about as predictable as it gets... but lets not get into that-- thats a whole nother story-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Yet you predicted the Spurs the whole time.

Hollinger's ranking are based on a mathematical equation, not personal thoughts or opinion. Which, I'm not advocating the Cav's as the best in the league, but I just love how much attention we are getting! I think we have a ways to go before we can say that we are the favorites to beat LA or BOS, the only two teams which compete with them IMO.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yer Mayo will be an elite scorer in the league for a loooooong time

You guys wait till ricky rubio enters the draft
He's a spanish wizzkid who plays the point like stockton and slashes like manu, he will probably come into the league the same year lebron, amare, bosh etc are all free agents...there will be a major shake up of the league that year


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Yet you predicted the Spurs the whole time.
> 
> Hollinger's ranking are based on a mathematical equation, not personal thoughts or opinion. Which, I'm not advocating the Cav's as the best in the league, but I just love how much attention we are getting! I think we have a ways to go before we can say that we are the favorites to beat LA or BOS, the only two teams which compete with them IMO.


Please dont get me going on the Spurs... EVERYONE that knows bball knows Manu was playing on one ankle against LA-- I didnt even bother looking at his ranking system--- but its good to know I guess that cle is gonna win the title because of it--- in December none the less-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Yet you predicted the Spurs the whole time.
> 
> Hollinger's ranking are based on a mathematical equation, not personal thoughts or opinion. Which, I'm not advocating the Cav's as the best in the league, but I just love how much attention we are getting! I think we have a ways to go before we can say that we are the favorites to beat LA or BOS, the only two teams which compete with them IMO.


Please dont get me going on the Spurs... EVERYONE that knows bball knows Manu was playing on one ankle against LA-- I didnt even bother looking at his ranking system--- but its good to know I guess that cle is gonna win the title because of it--- in December none the less-
[/quote]
While we are talking playoff injurys manu would have had plenty of time to rest his ankle back home had grant hill played in the first round.........:nod:

All NBA fans need to look here..... Click me

Awesome highlight vids of all the best players, the jason williams, jason kidd and grant hill ones are my favorites...oh yeah and some guy called michael...played for the wizards i think?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

KINGofKINGS said:


> No, Portland will be a 5-6 seed easy. Depth of that team is only really rivaled by the Lakers. They are all young which means they will all be fresh. Now I doubt they will challenge for the conference championship but I would not be surprised at all if they won a series.
> 
> I can only really put LA, NO, Hou, Den, and Pho as teams that have a good chance of pushing ahead of them. Why will they not get at LEAST a 6 seed is beyond me.
> 
> ...


I agree somewhat, but Houston and Phx need to get it together. We will have to wait and see what happens. But I dont think Blazers will get better then a 5th seed, if they do, god bless.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so even with that being said... around the 40 game mark is when you setup your playoff standings??? Are you aware they play 82 games??


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Had to look at the standing to see where everyone(west) was at... Portland is NOT gonna make the post season--- and for those that are convinced they will whos spot will they be taking??

La- No
Pho- No
Hou- No
Dal- No
Den- No
Utah- No
NO- No
Sa- Of course not.... That makes 8... and with the looks of thing, unless GS makes a run they will be safe in the 9 spot--- A few weeks ago I was thinking lottery for SA--- All our players are back now and they have dug themselves a 2 game hole!!! UNREAL- I would have thought they would have a much steeper mountain to climb than 2 games???! lol-- (reffering to the 2 seed... 6 games behind la in the loss column)--

I want to see the SPurs and Lakers again this year in the WCF- bitches are goin down!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Had to look at the standing to see where everyone(west) was at... Portland is NOT gonna make the post season--- and for those that are convinced they will whos spot will they be taking??
> 
> La- No
> Pho- No
> ...


So quick to jump to conclusions!

La- obviously not taking their spot.
Pho - Last time I checked has lost their last 4 games, and look like a complete mess. Their spot - maybe.
Hou - Once again, probably safe, barring any more injuries from their big 3. TMac being out for 3 weeks is huge.
Dal - hasn't been that impressive, their spot could easily be taken.
Den - Maybe, but I think that portland matches up with them incredibly well.
Utah - Pretty safe.
No - Pretty safe
SA - Barring injuries, probably making it in.

I just think you are really under estimating portland. They are good. They will sneak in there I can almost promise you that.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Had to look at the standing to see where everyone(west) was at... Portland is NOT gonna make the post season--- and for those that are convinced they will whos spot will they be taking??
> 
> La- No
> Pho- No
> ...










Act like you know it all when you dont. Blazers will be in the playoffs, so stop repeating yourself with no they wont.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Had to look at the standing to see where everyone(west) was at... Portland is NOT gonna make the post season--- and for those that are convinced they will whos spot will they be taking??
> 
> La- No
> Pho- No
> ...


So quick to jump to conclusions!

La- obviously not taking their spot.
Pho - Last time I checked has lost their last 4 games, and look like a complete mess. Their spot - maybe.
Hou - Once again, probably safe, barring any more injuries from their big 3. TMac being out for 3 weeks is huge.
Dal - hasn't been that impressive, their spot could easily be taken.
Den - Maybe, but I think that portland matches up with them incredibly well.
Utah - Pretty safe.
No - Pretty safe
SA - Barring injuries, probably making it in.

I just think you are really under estimating portland. They are good. *They will sneak in there I can almost promise you that.
[/quote]*

sneak in? didnt you say a few posts ago they were gonna be a 5 or 6 for sure?? that isnt even close to "sneaking in"-- so which is it--?? and you then go and tell me a little bit about how each team is gonna get an injury or two... and struggle and theyll take their spot?? so what then if roy goes down?? Predicting a teams success or failure based on injuries is a bit unfair imo-

and mawai... who do I think I am??? Well who do you think you are?? Why does your opinion hold more weight than mine?? Im "pissing you off"? Lol- relax little man its only for fun-- Portland MIGHT make the post season..... "Next year"-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Historically, younger players have a lot less chance of injury than older players. Portland = all young players.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oh... my ... god... Ive never heard that one-lol- "Historically" huh- lol


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Trust me, the Blazers are going to make the playoffs.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Lowporkwa said:


> Trust me, the Blazers are going to make the playoffs.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns win, suns win, suns win, omg suns win!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> Suns win, suns win, suns win, omg suns win!


not so sure about their recent trade.

we'll have to see how it works out.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Whoa only just seen that trade..dont know what to think?

glad diaw has gone, but really upset to see raja leave


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the SUns are so done its not even funny-- well... to me it is actually very funny-- like diaw said- "pho was one of the top teams in the league and most exciting team to watch... now they are an avg team thats not all that exciting to watch"--- by getting rid of marion and now bell pho does not have 1 player on their roster that can play d--

"IF" Por makes the postseason im starting to think maybe its pho spot they will take-- Spurs looking good again-- there is not a team in the NBA that can run with the depth they have at gaurd... STILL need to move a couple bodies and pickup a big tho-- it will happen-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> the SUns are so done its not even funny-- well... to me it is actually very funny-- like diaw said- "pho was one of the top teams in the league and most exciting team to watch... now they are an avg team thats not all that exciting to watch"--- by getting rid of marion and now bell pho does not have 1 player on their roster that can play d--
> 
> "IF" Por makes the postseason im starting to think maybe its pho spot they will take-- Spurs looking good again-- there is not a team in the NBA that can run with the depth they have at gaurd... STILL need to move a couple bodies and pickup a big tho-- it will happen-


borris the flop is just upset because he couldnt get any playing time....the guy was so soft its unreal, even for a frenchman

Come on man it was so obvious you were going to find a negative out of this trade...

Explain how trading an overpaid benchwarmer and a defender with a massive heart but not much else...for a free scoring guard who can drop 30 on any given night is a bad deal?

And Jrich is a good defender, didnt you read that bit?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

j rich isnt a good defender--- and is not gonna fit on a team that has a nucleus of talent--- look at his past history- sure he can drop 30 when playing for gs or cha... im being negative because its a bad trade for pho- face the music-- i thought s kerr was smarter-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> j rich isnt a good defender--- and is not gonna fit on a team that has a nucleus of talent--- look at his past history- sure he can drop 30 when playing for gs or cha... im being negative because its a bad trade for pho- face the music-- i thought s kerr was smarter-


Your wrong...

Look at his past history? ok he is a super athletic scoring guard who is a tough defender and has come up big in past playoff series, we swapped that for an aging guard who has lost a step...and borris diaw, who is an overpaid p*ssy who dissapears in big games

The chemistry wasn't there, the team wasn't playing well, Raja was a reason for that...so he's gone

JRich will know his role and fit in just fine, suns just got ALOT more dangerous


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

J rich is a sweet at dunking. I think it might work out good.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dont look now.... but just over 1/4 of the season put away and Portland has found their spot in the rankings... at #9--- They will scrap all season long but they are not making the post season-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

rumor now has it... shortly after dealing diaw and bell away from Pho... NY Knicks are now on the move to reunite the two with coach D'antoni... add the two to Al Harrington- and lets just say in a couple years Steve Nash wants out of the "setting sun" in Pho and wants to go back to a more exciting stlye of play---... Diaw, Bell, Nash, Harrington, Lebr.... and I mean any of the possible free agents in '10--- As shitty as things have been for Knick fans... the future def looks bright-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> rumor now has it... shortly after dealing diaw and bell away from Pho... NY Knicks are now on the move to reunite the two with coach D'antoni... add the two to Al Harrington- and lets just say in a couple years Steve Nash wants out of the "setting sun" in Pho and wants to go back to a more exciting stlye of play---... Diaw, Bell, Nash, Harrington, Lebr.... and I mean any of the possible free agents in '10--- As shitty as things have been for Knick fans... the future def looks bright-


Yer eddy curry is expected to go the other way..its a move that makes sense for all involved

but including lebron and nash is just speculation, nothing will happen for 2 years anyway, alot can happen in that time, lbj could have a ring which will change everything, and nash will be 35-36, if anything he will have a gary payton/sam cassell role


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> rumor now has it... shortly after dealing diaw and bell away from Pho... NY Knicks are now on the move to reunite the two with coach D'antoni... add the two to Al Harrington- and lets just say in a couple years Steve Nash wants out of the "setting sun" in Pho and wants to go back to a more exciting stlye of play---... Diaw, Bell, Nash, Harrington, Lebr.... and I mean any of the possible free agents in '10--- As shitty as things have been for Knick fans... the future def looks bright-


Yer eddy curry is expected to go the other way..its a move that makes sense for all involved

but including lebron and nash is just speculation, nothing will happen for 2 years anyway, alot can happen in that time, lbj could have a ring which will change everything, and nash will be 35-36, if anything he will have a gary payton/sam cassell role
[/quote]

Not to mention that the Knicks could still suck.

It would be kind of exciting for the Knicks to return to prominence, but I don't feel as though they've paid enough for the quantity and quality of their bad moves over the past several years. D'Antoni and Walsh were definitely great acquisitions, but if those two turn it around in 2010-11, the Knicks got off very easily for what they've done. (Of course, this is coming from a bitter T-Wolves' fan whose franchise was ACTUALLY punished for one very stupid move and then worked to combine said punishment with ineptitude to get to the point where they are today--one budding star, one tweener rookie who may or may not see stardom and a litany of bad trades and signings long enough to make Ike and James Dolan blush.)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Speaking of the knicks and TWolves... what do you see happening with starbury?

Id like to see him get out of his knicks contract and get some playing time somewhere, i know he is crazy and has been a disruptive influence but iv been a fan of his for a long time!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Since i'm from Toronto i'd say Raptors but lets face the facts i don't think they're gonna take it.. that one game with New Jersey Really pissed me off.. I'm Goin for Lakers all the way..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> rumor now has it... shortly after dealing diaw and bell away from Pho... NY Knicks are now on the move to reunite the two with coach D'antoni... add the two to Al Harrington- and lets just say in a couple years Steve Nash wants out of the "setting sun" in Pho and wants to go back to a more exciting stlye of play---... Diaw, Bell, Nash, Harrington, Lebr.... and I mean any of the possible free agents in '10--- As shitty as things have been for Knick fans... the future def looks bright-


Yer eddy curry is expected to go the other way..its a move that makes sense for all involved

but including lebron and nash is just speculation, nothing will happen for 2 years anyway, alot can happen in that time, lbj could have a ring which will change everything, and nash will be 35-36, if anything he will have a gary payton/sam cassell role
[/quote]

*Not to mention that the Knicks could still suck.*

It would be kind of exciting for the Knicks to return to prominence, but I don't feel as though they've paid enough for the quantity and quality of their bad moves over the past several years. D'Antoni and Walsh were definitely great acquisitions, but if those two turn it around in 2010-11, the Knicks got off very easily for what they've done. (Of course, this is coming from a bitter T-Wolves' fan whose franchise was ACTUALLY punished for one very stupid move and then worked to combine said punishment with ineptitude to get to the point where they are today--one budding star, one tweener rookie who may or may not see stardom and a litany of bad trades and signings long enough to make Ike and James Dolan blush.)
[/quote]

They "could"... but I dont think so, I am actually quite impressed with what D'antoni has done in such a short time with so little... they dumped their best players and are still beating halfway decent teams and scoring ALOT of points doing so.... Just goes to show how much difference a good coach can make(or how much a BAD coach can really f*ck things up)--- Id say NY is on the right track and If I was a FA Id be very excited about their direction/style of play-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Players want championship rings

Defence wins championships

Mike D team's dont play any...When his team's were averaging 58 wins per season you were busy telling anyone who would listen what a terrible coach he was...

Now he is on a team treading water to keep itself above .500 your high on his style of play all of a sudden..you make no sense


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

It makes COMPLETE sense... "When his teams were averaging...".... his TEAMS?? You mean his team right... the Suns?... Yeah, they didnt play D and other than that major problem they were damn good--- YOU HAVE TO HAVE DEFENSIVE PLAYERS TO PLAY D- the Suns had Marion and Bell... neither of which are on the team anymore...Nash is known to be probably the worst defensive gaurd in the NBA-- AMAre is probably the worst defensive center in the league- You cant take guys that dont play D and just say... "Hey, were gonna play D tonight!!" Doesnt work that way--

So to review, I cant blame D'antoni for his TEAMS(lol) not playing D--- As all know his style of play is up and down and fun to watch... but just imagine if the Knicks could find the right group of players dedicated on playing both ends....? Thats the tough part-- Coaches coach and players play... I really dont think Mike tells his guys in the huddle to give up over 100 every game--- but your confused becuase I bashed him in the past and now I sing praise... ? Im just glad the Spurs booted him outta the West-- his crying in the post game news conferences were really getting annoying year after year-

and why the f*ck does everybody on here spell defenSe with a c?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Defence...british way of spelling it, we even say it differently, you say DEE-fence, we say DA-fence...Whatever

And Mike D was a coach in italy, his _teams_ never defended anything, all run and gun
His teams get scored all over, just like the knicks did when they visited phoenix


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> It makes COMPLETE sense... "When his teams were averaging...".... his TEAMS?? You mean his team right... the Suns?... Yeah, they didnt play D and other than that major problem they were damn good--- YOU HAVE TO HAVE DEFENSIVE PLAYERS TO PLAY D- the Suns had Marion and Bell... neither of which are on the team anymore...Nash is known to be probably the worst defensive gaurd in the NBA-- AMAre is probably the worst defensive center in the league- You cant take guys that dont play D and just say... "Hey, were gonna play D tonight!!" Doesnt work that way--
> 
> So to review, I cant blame D'antoni for his TEAMS(lol) not playing D--- As all know his style of play is up and down and fun to watch... but just imagine if the Knicks could find the right group of players dedicated on playing both ends....? Thats the tough part-- Coaches coach and players play... I really dont think Mike tells his guys in the huddle to give up over 100 every game--- but your confused becuase I bashed him in the past and now I sing praise... ? Im just glad the Spurs booted him outta the West-- his crying in the post game news conferences were really getting annoying year after year-
> 
> and why the f*ck does everybody on here spell defenSe with a c?


That is the most retarded logic i've ever heard. Look at the freaking Cavs. WHO ON THAT TEAM IS A GREAT DEFENDER? We got an old ass ben wallace, thats it. But we are #2 in defense in the NBA. It's about coaching. We brought in Mo Williams who was known to be an AWFUL defender, and we are still sweet. We have WALLY SCZERBIAK and we are still sweet at D.

Seriously, defense is a system taught by the coach. A good coach will make his teams play defense better period.

And if you have freakish athletes like Amare, Marion, Bell, Nash, Diaw, etc etc etc, a good coach would be able to teach them to play defense. They suck at D because their coach does not care about it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol--- you talk about the NBA like your 10--- Im not gonna elaborate too much here due to life being too short in general.... but you can have the GREATEST coach in the world... but not everyone is coachable... not everyone can play D... its that simple--- and your cavs team isnt terrible defesively... big ben.... a 7'4" center, lebron plays both ends.. mo williams is known for being a per defender... and the rest blend in-- if you have someone like lebron on the team... everyone else steps up-its contagious---- Pho on the other hand has a lazy(on d) freak in amare and a helpless gaurd in nash and a slow aging, heavy shaq... how do you suppose the other players feed of that?? They feed off of each other offensively, but on D they are lost-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

A better coach would be able to motivate his players to play better defense.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

You can teach a player how to play defense. However, good defensive players need to have an attitude that can't be taught.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

diddye said:


> You can teach a player how to play defense. However, good defensive players need to have an attitude that can't be taught.


well said.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Speaking of the knicks and TWolves... what do you see happening with starbury?
> 
> Id like to see him get out of his knicks contract and get some playing time somewhere, i know he is crazy and has been a disruptive influence but iv been a fan of his for a long time!


I don't know, but he's apparently "earning" his check for doing nothing...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Speaking of the knicks and TWolves... what do you see happening with starbury?
> 
> Id like to see him get out of his knicks contract and get some playing time somewhere, i know he is crazy and has been a disruptive influence but iv been a fan of his for a long time!


I don't know, but he's apparently "earning" his check for doing nothing...
[/quote]
He said recently he is going to be bought out of his contract soon and the team he signs for will be a "big suprise"

Spurs have been mentioned, as have the suns,magic and lakers


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

The Cavs are freaking good.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> The Celtics are freaking good.


fixed


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

wow, you guys are going to HATE this one

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/index.ssf/...he_pds_bri.html

Bron Bron already talking about contract extension in Cleveland this summer.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

he is talking that. until they fail to win in the playoffs


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

anyone watch NBA history happen last night?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns spurs later

Go PHX

Beat those cheating old F*cks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> anyone watch NBA history happen last night?


no one cares about Boston :rasp:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well f*ck the Bears(until next year).... Its strictly NBA time now... GO SPURS GO!... GO SPURS GO!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Lowporkwa said:


> wow, you guys are going to HATE this one
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/sports/index.ssf/...he_pds_bri.html
> 
> Bron Bron already talking about contract extension in Cleveland this summer.


according to that story, it seems like a reporter asked him if he would consider extending his contract this summer.... what do you expect him to say? "NO, i wont consider it"


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was surfin the other night... caught some of phoenix's home loss to the Pacers-- during which I saw on the floor... Nash, Barbosa, BarnesSean Marksand some other white guy with a pony tail(foreign)-- What the f*ck is going on in Pho Devon?? Im even a bit worried-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE game tonight!!!!!! Hope the Cavs beat the struggling Celtics!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I was surfin the other night... caught some of phoenix's home loss to the Pacers-- during which I saw on the floor... Nash, Barbosa, BarnesSean Marksand some other white guy with a pony tail(foreign)-- What the f*ck is going on in Pho Devon?? Im even a bit worried-


We will be fine come playoff time...but yeah things are a bit weird

We can still score like no other team in the NBA, and we still look horrid on D
Sean marks is long gone, think he sits at the end of the bench up in utah now, pony tail guy is louis amundson, Hussle machine, great rebounder, tons of energy, career high is 9 points lol.
Shaq looks great, barnes, grant and JRich look great, brazilian blur is getting back to his best..Its amare and nash who worry me. 
We need to bring in a quality back up point guard, Hopefully livingston or staaaaaaaaaaaarbury!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns hammered the mavs last night, showed what they can do when it all comes together

Cavs took out the celts too, got to start thinking cle is the real deal


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

celtics are wearing down, they'll be back though, it's tough to win all the time.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Suns looked good against the Mavs but boy do the Mavs look lost out there... its like they know there window shut on them and it shut hard-- I was kinda shocked to see that SA slipped into the 2 seed out west already... I still believe they need to make a trade for another big but we will see--

Cant help but notice the Cavs... bron looks amazing but is expending ALOT of energy.. coupled with playing all summer.. could result in some burnout towards spring time--- seems for the cavs that the only way they are going to be able to win a title is if bron can play out of this world every night-- i mean he is their defensive leader... best passer... best ball handler... and obviously best scorer--- i think batman needs a robin tho--

Rider- Celtics are burnt out and their burnt out early-- you dont win 19 in a row then lose 6 out of 8.. somethings not right and its their depth--- their bench is being expsoed as much as rondos lack of a jumper-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Suns looked good against the Mavs but boy do the Mavs look lost out there... its like they know there window shut on them and it shut hard-- I was kinda shocked to see that SA slipped into the 2 seed out west already... I still believe they need to make a trade for another big but we will see--
> 
> Cant help but notice the Cavs... bron looks amazing but is expending ALOT of energy.. coupled with playing all summer.. could result in some burnout towards spring time--- seems for the cavs that the only way they are going to be able to win a title is if bron can play out of this world every night-- i mean he is their defensive leader... best passer... best ball handler... and obviously best scorer--- i think batman needs a robin tho--
> 
> Rider- Celtics are burnt out and their burnt out early-- you dont win 19 in a row then lose 6 out of 8.. somethings not right and its their depth--- their bench is being expsoed as much as rondos lack of a jumper-


Last time I checked LeBron is averaging fewer than 40 minutes a game, the fewest of his career, and is regularly sitting out entire 4th quarters. Hes a FREAK he is the last person I am worrying about getting tired as the season goes on. The Cavs are the real deal and if they get home court throughout the playoffs....wow.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Your just gonna wanna prey the team can keep it up for another 50 games... until the real season begins--- March and April is when you want to be playing your best ball--


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Your just gonna wanna prey the team can keep it up for another 50 games... until the real season begins--- March and April is when you want to be playing your best ball--


^^ true that

All star soon, i trust you have been on the NBA site and voted for your starters?
Who did you vote for?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fire terry porter!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Can anyone honestly even say that Kobe's 61 point 0 rebound 3 assist game is better then LeBrons 52 points 10 rebounds 11 assist game?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> Can anyone honestly even say that Kobe's 61 point 0 rebound 3 assist game is better then LeBrons 52 points 10 rebounds 11 assist game?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Can anyone honestly even say that Kobe's 61 point 0 rebound 3 assist game is better then LeBrons 52 points 10 rebounds 11 assist game?


Does it matter? Why do you have to compare and start some kind of rivalry? Both teams won. If you really want to compare, Lebrons was better....but Kobe is still a better player. Ask bron bron.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Amare stoudamire is on the trading block......wow

Who wants him?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Amare stoudamire is on the trading block......wow
> 
> Who wants him?


I always thought amare was a weak ass rebounder for his size and ability. Then you take into account his bad defense, selfishness, and being a locker room headache, I'd say no. One thing though, he greatly improved his FTs


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

LOL!

Lebron's triple double is rescinded by the nba b/c one of his rebounds should have went to Ben wallace...therefore he only had 9 rebounds.

only double double for bron

In other news, looks like Amare is trashing nash
""I'm not a captain so you can't place too much of the blame on me," Stoudemire said. "It's not my job to rally the troops and get everybody on board. It's the captain's job to do that." Stoudemire also talked about the possibility of being traded. "I know for sure wherever I go we're definitely going to be playoff contenders. I bring a lot to the table."


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone else here that Jermaine Oneal is gonna get traded for Shawn Marion?

The raptors are f*cking horrible..its embarrassing

btw i offically change my vote to whos gonna win the finals to the Lakers..Kobe is a monster this season


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

The latest one is marion to NO for tyson...i think the heat have cooled interest in JO

Trig how would you feel about Amare for bosh? they are both free agents in 2010 anyway, id go for it

Looking like Amare's days in PHX are over, I just hope whatever we get for him helps us in the long run, hoping we get either a star in return (like bosh) or rebuilding blocks like a big expiring contract or youth and draft picks

Its going to be interesting, so long run and gun, it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Am i talking to myself in here??

Oh well....

Suns sack terry porter









Heat trade Shawn Marion for jermain oneil and jamario moon


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Amare is getting traded to the cavs


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> Amare is getting traded to the cavs


They are one of about 8 teams making offers, lets see who offers the best deal, STAT wants to stay.
Porter hasnt been fired yet, internet forum rumour









Spurs are going after vince carter! offering george hill, desmond mason and dirty bruce bowen, strange one, although VC has looked good this year


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like VC is comin to the ALAmo-- doesnt make a ton of sense at first glance but the Spurs have often struggled to score points when things cool off a bit--- The Spurs would be a matchup NIGHTMARE for any team in the league with Tim, Tony, Manu, and Vince... the Nets would have to cut a couple players... Bruce and Oberto, which means 30 days later they would be coming back to SA- so basically VC for Hill and Mason--- If this doesnt happen expect to see him in either Hou or Dallas--


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Where have you been? ^^



> Assistant coach Alvin Gentry is expected to take over as head coach if the Suns decide to fire Terry Porter this season, according to sources.
> 
> Gentry has coached three teams, was on Mike D'Antoni's staff,*and is well liked by the players*


That last little statement should make all the difference, the players dont want to play for porter


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Sounds like VC is comin to the ALAmo-- doesnt make a ton of sense at first glance but the Spurs have often struggled to score points when things cool off a bit--- The Spurs would be a matchup NIGHTMARE for any team in the league with Tim, Tony, Manu, and Vince... the Nets would have to cut a couple players... Bruce and Oberto, which means 30 days later they would be coming back to SA- so basically VC for Hill and Mason--- If this doesnt happen expect to see him in either Hou or Dallas--


Have fun with that old ass 'matchup' nightmare. How would you even begin to guard Mo, 'Bron, and Amare on the same team???


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> Sounds like VC is comin to the ALAmo-- doesnt make a ton of sense at first glance but the Spurs have often struggled to score points when things cool off a bit--- The Spurs would be a matchup NIGHTMARE for any team in the league with Tim, Tony, Manu, and Vince... the Nets would have to cut a couple players... Bruce and Oberto, which means 30 days later they would be coming back to SA- so basically VC for Hill and Mason--- If this doesnt happen expect to see him in either Hou or Dallas--


Have fun with that old ass 'matchup' nightmare. How would you even begin to guard Mo, 'Bron, and Amare on the same team???
[/quote]
Yer if that deal comes off it could be game over for the rest of the league but i think other teams will come up with better offers that the cavs, CLE can offer wally's expiring deal, JJ Hickson, Anderson V and draft picks....surely PHX can get better than that!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Sounds like VC is comin to the ALAmo-- doesnt make a ton of sense at first glance but the Spurs have often struggled to score points when things cool off a bit--- The Spurs would be a matchup NIGHTMARE for any team in the league with Tim, Tony, Manu, and Vince... the Nets would have to cut a couple players... Bruce and Oberto, which means 30 days later they would be coming back to SA- so basically VC for Hill and Mason--- If this doesnt happen expect to see him in either Hou or Dallas--


Have fun with that old ass 'matchup' nightmare. How would you even begin to guard Mo, 'Bron, and Amare on the same team???
[/quote]

LOL---- your still talking trash as a Cavs fan.... Amare doesnt even play for your team and your acting like he does... thats comical-- Amare is the worst defending Center in the league--- Garnett would own him---- with as high and mighty as you are about the Cavs youd think theyve accomplished something over the years??? Oh, thats right they made it to the FInals a couple years back.. How did that turn out??

Devon-- WHere have I been you ask??? Are you f-in serious?? I came to the realization that If I want to talk sports I should not do so on a fish site-- Anyway, The reason noone on the Suns "liked" to play for Porter is the fact that he makes them play D!! LOL-- The Sun has SET--- and you can thank Pops and the Spurs for that- Goodbye-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

#1.. Amare's not a center

#2.. Neithers garnett

#3.. Awwwww been verbally butt raped here once too often huh? such a shame, byeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

I was merely comparing what you said about having VC on the spurs KoK. But regardless, it doesnt look like Amare is going anywhere anymore.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> #1.. Amare's not a center
> 
> #2.. Neithers garnett
> 
> #3.. Awwwww been verbally butt raped here once too often huh? such a shame, byeeeeeeeee


1. Oh my god--- "Butt Raping"... and are you the one doing all the raping?? Nothings changed I see... your still a gay little ***--- I find it funny the 15 seconds a day I do spend on here I see your still all over the place... butt raping?? When do you get sick of all the butt raping and get a life?? A real one??

2. Amare and Garnett are both "big men"... is that better for you butt raper?? My small point was he has a hard time gaurding anyone his same size or larger--- I guess for the Male butt rapers on here I should have said "Amare is the worst defending Big Man in the league"... does this make sense for you.... butt raper?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yer baby im here everyday, sometimes more than once! one of the things that keeps on bringing me back is getting you all riled up....this "gay little ***" finds it hilarious..
So Amare is the "worst defending bigman in the league"

Thats quite the retarded statement....

So amare is a worse defendeer than brian scalabraine?
Worse than Jamal Mcgloire
Worse than sean marks?

If your saying "Amare is the weakest defender of all the elite NBA players" you might have a point, but you didnt, so you dont...

Iv been here longer than you, yet you have more posts than me? who needs a life?
If you didnt act like such a turd you wouldnt have so many people treating you like one!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Amare is only 'bad' at D because he has never been on a team that emphasized it. You take his freakish athleticism and put it on a team where defense is actually coached, i'm sure he would be a just fine.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He just doesnt care about D, he's happy to let people score on him, he has all the tools to be a defensive beast but he isnt interested.
I think its more about effort than it is coaching..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Yer baby im here everyday, sometimes more than once! one of the things that keeps on bringing me back is getting you all riled up....this "gay little ***" finds it hilarious..
> So Amare is the "worst defending bigman in the league"
> 
> Thats quite the retarded statement....
> ...


Butt Raper-
Was that another one of your Butt rapings???


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Still here?

Talking sports....on a fish site???

See the sunrise last night? looked like a different team, running and gunning to a 40 point win, whatever happens the second half of this season is going to be fun!


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Those Suns are doing big things


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> He just doesnt care about D, he's happy to let people score on him, he has all the tools to be a defensive beast but he isnt interested.
> I think its more about effort than it is coaching..


I think thats true, playing d is an attitude. Either you have it or you don't. If you've been in the league this long, you won't develop it. At best, he'll become an average defender.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

CAPONE said:


> Those Suns are doing big things


By taking a home-in-home with the Clipp Show?? Lol--


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Those Suns are doing big things


By taking a home-in-home with the Clipp Show?? Lol--
[/quote]
282 points in 2 games...how can anyone not be impressed with that?
Spurs play entire 7 game playoff series without scoring that many points









Amare out for the rest of the regular season LOL.. this club is so cursed with bad luck its unreal.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

If your gonna put the Suns and Spurs in the same sentence it better have to do with the Spurs OWNAGE over the Suns... and NOTHING more!! So much so that its not even a rivalry anymore-- also hilarious that you can thank the Spurs for the f-d up shape the Suns are now in. If it wasnt for coach pops and crew, they would still have D'antoni and their older(better) roster--- please butt raper, get a clue-

If ANYTHING, the Suns would have to be the biggest dissapoinment in the NBA this season-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Your about a month too late with that crap

Suns are setting regular season scoring records...
So much for the biggest dissapointments in the NBA :laugh:

Amare due back a week or 2 before the playoffs, someone is in for a rough ride, all we need now is the slice of luck we have lacked the last few years


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Your about a month too late with that crap
> 
> Suns are setting regular season scoring records...
> So much for the biggest dissapointments in the NBA :laugh:
> ...


Suns better hope they play the clippers twice and the thunder if they want to advance.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

houston just lost their backcourt..

A suns team firing on all cylinders is better than portland, denver and dallas..

NO and utah arnt as strong as they were last year..

Id be very suprised if they didnt make the playoffs


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Dude the suns have scored all these points against the clippers and the thunder....and you are excited about that? Wait till they play a real team...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

like Sunday... at home to a Boston team WITHOUT GARNETT.. and they give up almost 130!! LOL- I bet they are setting scoring records... on D to!!?

Your gonna want to find a different team to route for-- Shaq's gonna finish his career in LA- Amare will be gona ASAP... that leaves you with Steve Nash and J Rich... The Sun has def set-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I believe the Suns fired Porter because they didn't want to play defense. Well, they got their way.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> like Sunday... at home to a Boston team WITHOUT GARNETT.. and they give up almost 130!! LOL- I bet they are setting scoring records... on D to!!?
> 
> Your gonna want to find a different team to route for-- Shaq's gonna finish his career in LA- Amare will be gona ASAP... that leaves you with Steve Nash and J Rich... The Sun has def set-


Whatever, i dont care if they are the shittiest team in the league ill still root for them..

Losing to boston isnt anything to be ashamed of


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

um, without KG... on your Home Floor Id say it is??


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

um, no it's not. Even without KG thats a 50 win team.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Does anyone see anything other than a Boston/LA repeat scenario? I just don't think SA can win without the home edge, and Cleveland is cursed and has an average coach.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Does anyone see anything other than a Boston/LA repeat scenario? I just don't think SA can win without the home edge, and Cleveland is cursed and has an average coach.


I see a repeat except the lakers win this time


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Celtics repeat for sure.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Celtics won't beat the Cavs if we have home court. Even then, I could see the Cavs beating them, we match up great against that team. Problem is we arent big enough to handle the size of the Lakers so that would be an increasingly difficult matchup. But....Cavs would still win









I'm going with a lakers/cavs finals.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> um, no it's not. Even without KG thats a 50 win team.


WRONG-- Sure the Celts can go a 5-10 game stretch w/o KG and survive but they are not a 50 win team for the whole stretch of the season--- Thats rediculous--

Only shot SA will have is if the team is healthy... which is a big IF-- Otherwise It looks like a repeat of last season- Celtics win unless Bynum returns-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Celtics won't beat the Cavs if we have home court. Even then, I could see the Cavs beating them, we match up great against that team. Problem is we arent big enough to handle the size of the Lakers so that would be an increasingly difficult matchup. But....Cavs would still win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celtics just added two more guys; their depth at the big position is better. Doc Rivers is a better coach than Brown - just watch their offensive sets - and Cavs seem to be more injury prone. The healthier, or deeper team, wins.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fargo said:


> Does anyone see anything other than a Boston/LA repeat scenario? I just don't think SA can win without the home edge, and Cleveland is cursed and has an average coach.


I see a repeat except the lakers win this time
[/quote]

Boston tends to wear teams down in a series. Without a healthy Bynum, I see the Celtics taking it.
[/quote]

By wearing teams down are you reffering to their inability to win a game on the road last postseason?? Which lead to nearly every series going to a 7th and final game on Bostons home court in which they took care of their business(as every #1 seed should do)?? Looking at this scenerio blindly it would look like Boston was wearing their opponent down, when in reality they just couldnt win a road game which extended every series longer than it needed to-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Like I said before, Boston plays to the level of their competition. After Cleveland, Boston played better against Detroit and LA, winning key road games in each series. Cleveland is cursed - they won't win anything, and Howard will be a p*ssy in the playoffs, so count Orlando out. If I were Boston, I would fear Miami as the sleeper team with the adding of jermain O'Neil.

With Bynum, the Lakers take it all.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Are you freaking kidding me Fargo? I see no grounds for you thinking the Celtics are THAT good. I'm sorry, but are you forgetting the last time Cleveland wiped the floor with Boston, when we DIDNT EVEN HAVE Z? Seriously, and you are saying Mikki Moore adds depth? THat dude is awful!

Really, a healthy cav's team, (which they will be 100% come playoffs) will be able to beat Boston. I don't know why you are forgetting the LeBron James factor too, nobody can stop him or slow him down.

And you are from STOW and saying this BS? I hope you keep it to yourself you're a Boston homer


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Are you freaking kidding me Fargo? I see no grounds for you thinking the Celtics are THAT good. I'm sorry, but are you forgetting the last time Cleveland wiped the floor with Boston, when we DIDNT EVEN HAVE Z? Seriously, and you are saying Mikki Moore adds depth? THat dude is awful!
> 
> Really, a healthy cav's team, (which they will be 100% come playoffs) will be able to beat Boston. I don't know why you are forgetting the LeBron James factor too, nobody can stop him or slow him down.
> 
> And you are from STOW and saying this BS? I hope you keep it to yourself you're a Boston homer


Actually, I'm not from Stow; my work brought me there. And Cleveland fans ranting won't solve the problem. Boston's additions will be used by the coaching staff for depth - nothing more. of course they're not good players, but they just need to do their role.

Why don't you look realistically at the last 2 days of Cleveland sports. Delonte West reaggrivated his wrist injury, The Indians' new closer is already injured, Sean Rodgers - the Browns only good D-lineman - wants out of Cleveland, the Browns are still entertaining a QB competition, and Eric Wedge still thinks Jeremy Sowers can pitch in the big leagues. When you're not from here you can objectively see the sports curse for what it is.

The Cavs are definitely good enough to beat Boston when healthy - the question is whether they'll be healthy. And don't forget the coaching factor. Mike Brown is not really that good. Without the best player in the NBA he's an average coach.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Speaking of coaching... Im pretty sure Pops is COTY hands down--- I think he may be the most underrated coach in sports--- Imagine if he had phils teams with MJ/pip and kobe and shaq... he would have to start putting his rings on his toes-


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Speaking of coaching... Im pretty sure Pops is COTY hands down--- I think he may be the most underrated coach in sports--- Imagine if he had phils teams with MJ/pip and kobe and shaq... he would have to start putting his rings on his toes-


I disagree. I think george karl or stan van gundy are doing a better job considering their talent/situation.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

What about Miami's coach? He's got two rookies starting and a bunch of nobodys after Wade. George Karl struck gold with Chauncy. Pops probably should get coach of the year though; you normally don't give it to a rookie coach. Van Gundy is a good candidate if the Magic don't choke again.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, aprox 30-40 mins after making my post on pops I went home to hear the cast on First and 10 echo my same praises--- Pops is the man, Orlando is starting to fade- and what have they done thats really that "Special"??? Last time I checked they got Super Fuckin Man on their team!!!!? Van Gundy isnt doing anything Poppovich doesnt do on a regular basis... with a healthy roster--- this year, he has not had that--- or even close to that--- A month and a half back SI wrote an article about how SA was gonna be the team out West left out of the playoff picture--- No- Instead with having to figure out a depleted lineup throught this entire season, SA sits in second 6 games back of LA and 3 infront of Fatboy George Karls Nuggets...... No way Karl gets it over Greg unless he were to make a move and finish ahead of him--- That just doesnt make sense--


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Pops Mensah-Bonsu!?? He played cball at GW and was signed yesterday by yours truly--- A freakish athletic big is what they needed and it looks like this guy can help.... and he is MASTER of the Windmill dunk-- Its gonna be SWEET having someone on the Spurs that can touch the RIM!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

No bias in that statement, I'm sure. Give Van Gundy the credit that he's due. We'll see if Howard's a p*ssy in the playoffs this year or not. Getting Rafer on their team just deepened the backcourt.

I'm interested in what Cleveland does against the Spurs. After watching last night, I'm convinced that it's their coach who's the enemy. If I were Pops, I'd have my big men nowhere further than 6 feet from the basket, since Cleveland can't defend the low post big men. Scola and Yao busted on Z all night long, and now Wallace is injured - the curse strikes again. Coaching is so important. Cleveland's offensive sets looked mundane. Spread the floor and wait for someone to shoot. Mike Brown stinks. And now he says he'll play Hickson, who had already earned his minutes and should have been part of the regular rotation last night. Boston played Glen Davis all year last year. They didn't confuse his rhythm by only playing him went a man went down.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im gonna have fun watching Cle try to chase around Tony tonight... I doubt Timmy plays again- Pops is gonna keep it on cruise control for a bit before making the big push and he loves F-IN with the psyche of the other teams when they get their asses handed to them minus duncan and ginobili--- All the more reason for pops to get coy again--- The dude gets the most out of his players and thats the bottom line-

You want Van Dundy to get his credit??? Credit for what exactly???Orlando really isnt making much noise anymore really... they have just panned out as a good-very good team, which you will see crash and burn in the post season---- So, Im not being biased... I just dont see why the award should be thrown around to every coach that has a good start to their season. They were a good team last year, why is everyone so surprised that they are good again??


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Has anyone heard of Pops Mensah-Bonsu!?? He played cball at GW and was signed yesterday by yours truly--- A freakish athletic big is what they needed and it looks like this guy can help.... and he is MASTER of the Windmill dunk-- Its gonna be SWEET having someone on the Spurs that can touch the RIM!!!!


Yeah British player, was with the mavs a few years back... Like you said he's a leaping machine, doesnt mean he will be a huge success in the NBA but ill wish him luck, finally a reason to pay the spurs some attention!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hes on the first of a 10 day contract--- I hope he stays- Lets face it... at a bear minimum he is a freakish athlete that can come in and grab a few boards, maybe alter a shot or two and use up 6 fouls all while hopefully getting a few highlight dunks--- I cant see how he would hurt? Especially playing next to Timmy-- Hell Tim can make a broom stick look good--- Historically SA only opens up the checkbook for their cornerstone(safe) players- they dont spend big bucks on junk... that way if things dont workout its bye bye time--


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Good win for the Cavs last night. Without a dominant presence at the big position, Cleveland could control San Antonio. The injuries were just too much. Cleveland actually seems to player better without Wallace, who seems like he's at the end. Knowing mike Brown though, Ben will get much more time over Hickson when he returns, even though Hickson is already better.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Tough game to watch last night--- The tank is empty- Timmy will be back Sunday in Portland-- Im pissed I missed the 4th qtr as I see Mensah-Bonsu put on a little show.... I think he will be a major weapon on the floor with Duncan! Should be fun to watch----


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

marbury anyone? 8pts off the bench wearing number 8 (formerly antoin walker)...god i hope he's for real and not looking to bring the drama.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Great to see starbury back, one of my all time favourite players!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice trash talking KoK really had to bite your words on that one. By the way, the only reason Pops even scored is because he was playing against our scrubs.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

LMAO, Detroit way better without Iverson.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Cavs got Joe Smith back!!!! And also closing in on the best record in the league


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Not for sure yet; Phoenix still in contention, but the Cavs have the edge. I have to laugh that San Antonio may sign King of King's favorite player - Drew Gooden.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

There is no contention, he is joining the Cavs.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Nice trash talking KoK really had to bite your words on that one. By the way, the only reason Pops even scored is because he was playing against our scrubs.


your a little kid arent you?? Im not talking trash.... Nor am I biting my words on anything?? Did I honestly expect the Spurs to beat Cle w/o 2 of the big 3?? Sure, it was fun while it lasted but Parker isnt gonna score 40 every night... especially agaisnt a cavs team that was pissed off due to getting smoked by the rockets--- With as lousy as the Spurs played I wasnt very impressed with the Cavs-- They should have beaten them by 40---

and POPS scored against your scrubs cause he is a SCRUB... WTF??! lol--- Im not saying hes the next WILT, Im just saying look out for this "No Namer"--- doesnt matter, sounds like hes gonna get the cut for gooden--

and yes, I HATE gooden, but ive said all along this team needs front court help to win a championship and he would def be help... the guy plays with a chip on his shoulder and would def bring an edge-- and what everyone has to remember is playing alongside the greatest pf of all-time makes it a pretty easy job-- I mean, look at how Bonner has benefited... if he can do it GOoden can-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Gooden is a freaking joke. Trust me, after watching him for years I couldn't have been happier when we traded him. His mental lapses make him a huge liability, and he could possibly be the worst defender hands down on that roster. The dude is a head case man



> Im gonna have fun watching Cle try to chase around Tony tonight... I doubt Timmy plays again- Pops is gonna keep it on cruise control for a bit before making the big push and he loves F-IN with the psyche of the other teams when they get their asses handed to them minus duncan and ginobili--- All the more reason for pops to get coy again--- The dude gets the most out of his players and thats the bottom line-


And i'm not a kid, thats trash talking.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

PHX wont get joe smith, tight ass owner doesnt want to spend any more money, you dont win championships on a budget but this f*cker doesnt care..

Short handed suns beat the lakers, doesnt mean much but it a step in the right direction, they have a killer 6 game road trip against winning teams...make or break time


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Gooden is a freaking joke. Trust me, after watching him for years I couldn't have been happier when we traded him. His mental lapses make him a huge liability, and he could possibly be the worst defender hands down on that roster. The dude is a head case man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... that is not "Trash Talking"... the post wasnt even directed at you little boy...
and you still dont get it... Matt Bonner... known for his D?? Not quite, but is actually playing his ass off right now on that end of the floor and doing a decent job--- if he can do it, trust me Gooden can play well for them--- what you fail to see is that in Cle there was a decent amount of pressure on him to do well--- In SA, that job becomes ALOT easier... remember they have 4 rings while your team has THE KING... with NO RING-

Trust me at the beginning of the season I would have passed on Drew, but at this point where the Spurs are... having to give up nothing, I say go for it!! If it doesnt work out he can always be cut---


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Gooden is a freaking joke. Trust me, after watching him for years I couldn't have been happier when we traded him. His mental lapses make him a huge liability, and he could possibly be the worst defender hands down on that roster. The dude is a head case man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... that is not "Trash Talking"... the post wasnt even directed at you little boy...
and you still dont get it... Matt Bonner... known for his D?? Not quite, but is actually playing his ass off right now on that end of the floor and doing a decent job--- if he can do it, trust me Gooden can play well for them--- what you fail to see is that in Cle there was a decent amount of pressure on him to do well--- In SA, that job becomes ALOT easier... remember they have 4 rings while your team has THE KING... with NO RING-

Trust me at the beginning of the season I would have passed on Drew, but at this point where the Spurs are... having to give up nothing, I say go for it!! If it doesnt work out he can always be cut---
[/quote]

Ok you obviously have no watched Drew Gooden ever play a game of basketball. So i'll put it simply so you can understand, he's an incredibly gifted athlete and basketball player that SHOULD thrive in ANY system, however, he's a freaking MORON and has one of the lowest basketball IQ's i've ever seen. If he could learn popp's system I would expect decent production out of him, but i'm not holding my breathe. Popp won't put up with his constant mental lapses and he will just ride the pine.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns look like getting stromile swift....niiiiice


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

What ever happened to Stromile??? That guy could play at LSU--

Bringing in Gooden sure is going to make things interesting in the WCF against LA-- It gives the Spurs alot of versatility being that now they have Gooden who can play the low post and then can bring in Bonner to stretch the floor--- In reality having Drew alongside Timmy will be as good as it has been since the Admiral, even tho theyve managed two championships since- It all hinges on health however- Its gonna be fun-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

You gotta get there first...

I know all the spurs want is a bit of extra size but gooden seems a poor fit?
Spurs usually win by outsmarting their opponents...Cant say gooden fits that bill, He's been known to forget plays the coach laid out minutes beforehand... oh well, lets see what happens.

Stro played on a shitty team for years, never really lived up to the hype and then bounced around the league, He fits the suns style perfectly so hope he gets the chance to shine as STAT Version 2.0..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Drew needs to rebound.... and oh yeah... rebound--- He fits the bill PERFECTLY-- and hes gonna want to prove everyone wrong... remember also, hes gonna play alongside timmy.... guys like Nazr Mohhamed, Rasho Nestereivc, Malik Rose, Bonner, Oberto.... Id say Drew has them all beat and they all did a fine job in winning championships---- The only ones that dont think this is a great fit are the anti- spurs on here---- The rest of the league is whining about it not "being fair"... trust me, if Drew wanted to go to Pho they would have signed him.... They ented up with Swift because he was all that was left-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Haha Dont forget its drew gooden your talking about....drew gooden!
SA was the only club interested in signing him

Considering how excited you got about pops mensa bonsu's leaping ability i can only imagine how much you would have loved stromile swift in a spurs uniform...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah... as a rookie--- are you kidding me??? The guy hasnt been seen in what, over 5 years??? and dont think for a second that other teams werent in the mix for drew.... He just knew where he wanted to go... to a title contender-- They are getting him for less than 1.5 mill!!! Thats nothing for how much he will help the team----- Its a no brainer really, and SA gives up no players--- except POPS- haha- which is gonna kill me because I thought he was the second coming of god right devon??

please tho..... unleash the youtube on Swift, I honestly thought the guy was dead-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^ That was from last season!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

My point exactly! Thanks for making it for me-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

KoK quit proving to us that you have never seen Drew Gooden play. THE DUDE IS A FREAKING IDIOT.

Also, he's still injured! Woohoo!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have seen him play.... dont you remember how badly I ripped him when he played for the Cavs!!! I cant stand the guy, but hey I love my Spurs and if it means winning a championship than SO BE IT!!! Bring Drew along for the ride... Ive said this team needs help and he WILL HELP... wether he is an idiot or not--- The Spurs need him so badly that if hes able to go he could realistically start right away---- Major depth now with being able to bring bonner in off the bench and going small or drawing the big man out of the paint.... it also reduces thomas's/obertos minutes--- I know what I am talking about..... you do not-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The only reason Gooden looks bad is because the Cavs tried to make him a starting power forward. On a well coached team coming off the bench, Gooden will serve the same purpose as all of Boston's surplus bigs - not to be an impact starter but to play a role. The move helps a team in need of depth. Gooden just shouldn't start.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

...um... yeah and no--- IMO its not who starts its who finishes--- I think as a starting pf there was quite a bit of pressure on him in Cle but in SA its not gonna be near that--- his biggest assignment will be to simply learn the rotations--- other than that his play will be so much more simplified in SA... he will be an offensive rebounding machine--- it gives the Spurs versatility-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

What pressure was on him in Cleveland? Explain that to me please.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

When he was on Cleveland, they had one guy who could create his own shot and score consistently. Z needs to be fed the ball in his sweet spot to be effective. Gooden therefore looked like a stooge at PF trying to create his own shot and complement the Lebron solo act. with a healthy Spurs team you have more guys who can score on their own than Cleveland used to have. Makes Gooden be what he's meant to be - a simplistic role player.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

DING DING DING!!! I am truly amazed that there is someone on here that can take an un-biased approach to this discussion- Nice job, Fargo! By the pressure, I was reffering to the load put on his shoulders. Im not sure he will even start in SA?? Depends on who they are playing... In Cle, he was the full-time starter... young...contract...trying to prove himself.... are you seeing it now pork....?? Now at 27, Im assuming.... by him smartly deciding to come to SA he seems to want to win a championship... Maybe Drews not as dumb as we thought?? and lets not forget, he was the starting pf on that cle team that made the finals and imo was their 3rd ...close to 2nd best player on the team....even tho I hated him-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Well thats this phoenix team done...

Blow it up and start again, last time we needed to rebuild we lost starbury one minute and gained nash the next..hope things are that quick this time..

Hope this is shaq and nash's last few months as suns

It was fun while it lasted


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

How much fun was it really??


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Boston beats Cleveland without KG. Coaching again was the difference. Every time Cleveland drove to the paint they got fouled, but Mike Brown's offensive sets were relentless in having Lebron dribble a lot and then set someone up for the 3. Last year on TNT, the crew had to explain to Mike Brown on national TV how to post up Lebron, but I guess the head coach didn't understand. Posting Lebron frees all the other players up and changes the defense entirely. 
Boston players don't hold the ball more than a few seconds. Doc Rivers' entire theme on offense is unselfish play and moving the ball. Cleveland better hope they get home advantage this year. Another problem is Cleveland can't defend well in the low post, except AV. Z is just too slow. Losing in Boston is no crime, but without KG it should be much closer.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Cle is slipping JUST A BIT.... If they think they are a #1 seed they HAVE to beat Boston w/o KG... I dont care where the game is being played----

I hope you can keep having fun tommorw Devon when the valley of the Sun sets in SA-- I was thinking Drew will get in, but known pops he will rest him as long as necessary---


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah Yeah..They tried hard and came up short

Im just praying they get shaq's 20mill off the books next year, tons of cash to rebuild with if they do!

And ok they didnt win a championship but even you must admit that group was a blast to watch, im sure you probably wont admit it now but we have all seen how much you change your mind so im sure you will miss them in the future!

Get kerr out!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fun to watch... ok- I dont find myself watching them alot, but whatever- Beavis and Butthead use to be fun to watch to-- and Im not exactly sure what I change my mind on..... and no, I wont miss the Phoenix Suns- I appreciate good TEAM Basketball and they have always been pretenders in that category- They could sure score points tho-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Every generation had a team that deserved better...

Nique's hawks, Rasheed's blazers, CWebbs Kings... Add SSOL to that list, they still have a slim chance of getting in the post season and if they do watch out.. but it looks like kerr-plunk has officially killed it by trying to turn us into the spurs


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease somebody take nash off our hands this off season, im so sick of seeing him abused by oppo point guards, its pathetic watching him allow people to stroll past him and score time after time, id be happy to ship him out to new york or toronto for a couple of draft pics.

Magic beat the celts


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease somebody take nash off our hands this off season, im so sick of seeing him abused by oppo point guards, its pathetic watching him allow people to stroll past him and score time after time, id be happy to ship him out to new york or toronto for a couple of draft pics.
> 
> Magic beat the celts


How Nash got those MVP's is a sham


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

diddye said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease somebody take nash off our hands this off season, im so sick of seeing him abused by oppo point guards, its pathetic watching him allow people to stroll past him and score time after time, id be happy to ship him out to new york or toronto for a couple of draft pics.
> 
> Magic beat the celts


How Nash got those MVP's is a sham
[/quote]
He deserved the first one... that 05 team was a revalation, prob should have been dirk the second year


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Roger Mason JUUUUUUUUUUUUNIOR!!!! Biggest steal of the year when you look at what he is being paid--- I think I can say I told you guys on this one--- Spurs/Lakers Thur night- Should be fun--- I want to see SA come out and handle them like Portland just did-- Sends a message w/o Manu and Drew(altho Drew may get in)----

Devon, now that SA has finished their season series with the Setting Suns I am going to root for them to fill the 8th spot... Its gonna take a Miracle but Id love to see them slide in and have the flopper(Shaq) beat up on the Lakers--- Im gonna pinch myself now..

Lastly, I give props to coach Brown and the Char Bobcats--- They are def headed in the right direction... just need a go to guy--- Are there any bobcat fans in existence?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Me, i like any team with raja bell on it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, i thought that was a shitty deal for the suns when it went down and now its even more apparent--- I mean, it sounds nice on paper... Shaq, Nash, Amare, Richardson but my god theres only 1 ball to go around--- All these wanna -be teams trying to emulate the "big 3" need to remember it takes "TEAM" guys to pull this off---


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Speaking of Portland, I see Greg Olden is injured again.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Deal made perfect sense at the time...Raja didnt want to play for porter and diaw was never going to displace amare and was no good riding the pine...
Sure diaw would have been huge these last few weeks but nobody knew amare was going to get injured..
JRich has been great as a sun, and still has trade value if we move him on, plus jared dudley has a bright future in the league..

As for "Wanna-be's" and "Big 3's"
Boson and LA proved how easy it is to become a force in the NBA, By signing 2 free agents in the space of a few weeks the celts went from being the absolute shittiest team to the league to world champions, And the Lakers went from being the suns bitches to the best in the west after memphis decided it wanted to swap a crappy player for a good one...

Success can come pretty easy if your in the right place at the right time, thats what makes the NBA so interesting to follow



Fargo said:


> Speaking of Portland, I see Greg Olden is injured again.


Too early to call BUST???


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Speaking of Portland, I see Greg Olden is injured again.


Kinda funny...he looks 40, and apparently his body thinks so too.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh really?? So, you just have to be in the right place at the right time huh??? Ill agree winning in ANY SPORT takes luck, but lets look at recent history... since SA won their first in 1999 either the Spurs or Lakers have represented the WEST EVERY YEAR but 1(Dallas accidently got their in '06 because of "the foul"... we all know SA should have kicked mia's ass)... and the trend will continue this year-- Also remember that in the last 30 years only 8 different teams have won a title(w/ mia and phi only getting 1)... So, even tho as fans we think every team has a chance every year.. its simply not how it turns out-

When were the Lakers the Suns bitches??? What?? You mean when SHaq left town and they had to rebuild around a disgruntled kobe??? Phoenix made noone their bitch- they won NOTHING-

Por has to be kicking themselves in their own asses right now--- Imagine that team w/ Durant!!! Oden is done- He'll be lucky to avg 10pts a game his entire career--


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> When were the Lakers the Suns bitches??? What?? You mean when SHaq left town and they had to rebuild around a disgruntled kobe??? Phoenix made noone their bitch- they won NOTHING-


Oh please... you follow the dullest team in pro sports..

Gave the title back 4 times!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

your pathetic--- its just reality, face it--


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> your pathetic--- its just reality, face it--


So the spurs take the suns out in consecutive years... ZOMG total PWNAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!111!1

But when the suns beat the lakers 3 year in a row.. It means NOTHING...BS its the exact same thing you frontrunner...

"Yeah but the spurs won titles"

Ok that championship in 95 was great, great finals series, great playoffs, great season... ill give you that one.. but everything else is tarnished, Winning it in that crappy lockout season..tarnished, Beating the lakers who were in civil war... tarnished, Beating the worst ECC ever... tarnished, Using dirty tactics and corrupt refs...tarnished..

Worst....... dynasty.......... Ever


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Beating the worst ECC ever... tarnished, Using dirty tactics and corrupt refs...tarnished..


Are you talking about the Lebron James's in 2007 or The Nets in 2003?

Tonight's game ought to be interesting. Cleveland should win, but they can't defend big men


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> your pathetic--- its just reality, face it--


So the spurs take the suns out in consecutive years... ZOMG total PWNAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!111!1

But when the suns beat the lakers 3 year in a row.. It means NOTHING...BS its the exact same thing you frontrunner...

"Yeah but the spurs won titles"

Ok that championship in 95 was great, great finals series, great playoffs, great season... ill give you that one.. but everything else is tarnished, Winning it in that crappy lockout season..tarnished, Beating the lakers who were in civil war... tarnished, Beating the worst ECC ever... tarnished, Using dirty tactics and corrupt refs...tarnished..

Worst....... dynasty.......... Ever
[/quote]

Good God not only pathetic but retarded--- Consecutive years??? More like every year--- They tossed them out in 03 aswell doucher-- Your comment about the Suns beating the Lakers 3 years in a row and that meaning the same thing is HILARIOUS!!!! LOOOOOL!!! It didnt mean ANYTHING you dumb sh*t--- I dont even remember what you are talking about? The Suns have never even made the Finals, let alone winning 4---

Unreal... the Lakers werent in a Civil War UNTIL after SA had beaten them in 03--- LA had won the 3 previous titles and were attempting the 4 peat--- SA kicked their ass and the next year they tried the Malone / Payton experiment-- which failed and sent shaq packing-- learn your history little man-

So in review the Spurs are responsible for putting LA into a "Civil War" and for riding your old cry baby coach out of town by SETTING the SUN--- Face it, Pho is in rebuilding because of the Spurs--- The Spurs and Suns arent even a rivalry anymore--- you should stick to futbol-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

haven't checked this thread in awhile, but I still see you guys arguing about SUNS/SPURS


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol--- yeah, theres nothing to even argue about anymore... I dont really get it- I wish diddye was more confrontational as a Laker fan... Id love to take my argumenting there-

oh yeah.. and GO SPURS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol--- yeah, theres nothing to even argue about anymore... I dont really get it- I wish diddye was more confrontational as a Laker fan... Id love to take my argumenting there-
> 
> oh yeah.. and GO SPURS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Sure go for it. I think i've mellowed out though.

Btw, watching the suns/cavs game, Lebron is such a stat whore. He's such a liar saying he didn't know that last rebound was for a triple double. I dont know...I guess I just don't respect him in the sense that you can tell he loves his "image" more then he loves the game. Lebron wants to be a marketing giant, billionaire...things that don't really relate to the game.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

diddye said:


> lol--- yeah, theres nothing to even argue about anymore... I dont really get it- I wish diddye was more confrontational as a Laker fan... Id love to take my argumenting there-
> 
> oh yeah.. and GO SPURS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Sure go for it. I think i've mellowed out though.

Btw, watching the suns/cavs game, Lebron is such a stat whore. He's such a liar saying he didn't know that last rebound was for a triple double. I dont know...I guess I just don't respect him in the sense that you can tell he loves his "image" more then he loves the game. Lebron wants to be a marketing giant, billionaire...things that don't really relate to the game.
[/quote]

very very well said. All he cares about is money/himself.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Easy for us to say.... Im sure Id care about my money to if I was a Multi- Millionaire!! Lakers played pretty badass last night- Ill give them credit-- They couldnt miss a shot in the first quarter if they tried. SA, meanwhile has some work to do over the next 30 or so days--- "IF" Manu can come back healthy and Drew gets in the swing of things I like our chances--- Im starting to think thats a big if though?? Time will tell, big game in Hou Sat night!-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

ICEE said:


> Btw, watching the suns/cavs game, Lebron is such a stat whore. He's such a liar saying he didn't know that last rebound was for a triple double. I dont know...I guess I just don't respect him in the sense that you can tell he loves his "image" more then he loves the game. Lebron wants to be a marketing giant, billionaire...things that don't really relate to the game.


very very well said. All he cares about is money/himself.
[/quote]

Which is why he'll leave Cleveland in 2010. He is the best player in the game now, but he won't stay in Cleveland.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Easy for us to say.... Im sure Id care about my money to if I was a Multi- Millionaire!! Lakers played pretty badass last night- Ill give them credit-- They couldnt miss a shot in the first quarter if they tried. SA, meanwhile has some work to do over the next 30 or so days--- "IF" Manu can come back healthy and Drew gets in the swing of things I like our chances--- Im starting to think thats a big if though?? Time will tell, big game in Hou Sat night!-


The only teams I'm scared of playing are the spurs and boston. Boston a bit more then the spurs. I think the gooden addition was huge, but overall, the lakers seem to have overcome the duncan hump. I think age has finally caught up...but we can't ever overlook their experience and composure. Boston...for some reason they still scare me. I think the marbury signing was good....for their opponents haha. Anytime they take away time from rondo is good. I still hate KG's attitude. However, he's one of those guys if your a celtics fan you love his attitude(kinda like kobe's arrogance).


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Fargo said:


> Btw, watching the suns/cavs game, Lebron is such a stat whore. He's such a liar saying he didn't know that last rebound was for a triple double. I dont know...I guess I just don't respect him in the sense that you can tell he loves his "image" more then he loves the game. Lebron wants to be a marketing giant, billionaire...things that don't really relate to the game.


very very well said. All he cares about is money/himself.
[/quote]

Which is why he'll leave Cleveland in 2010. He is the best player in the game now, but he won't stay in Cleveland.
[/quote]

Right, because he hasn't already become a global icon, multi millionaire, cover of dozens of magazines, etc etc etc etc in Cleveland.

Keep hating man


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hes done all that for Cleveland. But he wont bring them a ring anytime soon.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Kinda off topic, but are there bigger idiots then the stooges on espn? They can't stop sucking lebrons junk. Pathetic attempt to emulate the TNT crew. They aren't funny at all.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> Btw, watching the suns/cavs game, Lebron is such a stat whore. He's such a liar saying he didn't know that last rebound was for a triple double. I dont know...I guess I just don't respect him in the sense that you can tell he loves his "image" more then he loves the game. Lebron wants to be a marketing giant, billionaire...things that don't really relate to the game.


very very well said. All he cares about is money/himself.
[/quote]

Which is why he'll leave Cleveland in 2010. He is the best player in the game now, but he won't stay in Cleveland.
[/quote]

Right, because he hasn't already become a global icon, multi millionaire, cover of dozens of magazines, etc etc etc etc in Cleveland.

Keep hating man
[/quote]

Noone's hating. The only people who think Lebron will stay in Cleveland are the people who live in Cleveland, the same people who thought the Browns and the Indians would be good last year. The reality is that anyone offered a multimillion dollar contract to leave Cleveland will do it. Now if this were Tim Duncan we were talking about, someone who sacrificed money to stay in a smaller market under a great coach and to play with other great players, then I would believe he would stay. But Lebron is not Tim Duncan. He'll want it all. Remember, this is the same guy who threw tosses on the Cowboys' sideline with a Yankee hat on. We'll see who's right in 2010.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

diddye said:


> Kinda off topic, but are there bigger idiots then the stooges on espn? They can't stop sucking lebrons junk. Pathetic attempt to emulate the TNT crew. They aren't funny at all.


Geez... I see why I cant argue with you like I do Devon... you actually know what youre talking about!! In reality, the Spurs got younger this year compared to last--- and they are setup now to sign Drew for Duncans last 3-4 years AND hit a player in the 09-10 sweepstakes... all their old role players come off the books in the next 2 summers--- This Spurs team is gonna be ready to go come May-

I agree with you 100% about ESPN... so badly that I really want to email them and crack some skulls--- They are terrible, but hey they gave Steven SMith his own f*cking tv show so thats tellin ya how bright they are--


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Btw, watching the suns/cavs game, Lebron is such a stat whore. He's such a liar saying he didn't know that last rebound was for a triple double. I dont know...I guess I just don't respect him in the sense that you can tell he loves his "image" more then he loves the game. Lebron wants to be a marketing giant, billionaire...things that don't really relate to the game.


very very well said. All he cares about is money/himself.
[/quote]

Which is why he'll leave Cleveland in 2010. He is the best player in the game now, but he won't stay in Cleveland.
[/quote]

Right, because he hasn't already become a global icon, multi millionaire, cover of dozens of magazines, etc etc etc etc in *Cleveland.*
Keep hating man
[/quote]

RIIIIIGHT... in CLEVELAND(of all places)...Imagine what the guy could do in a larger market--- Noone is Hating... If he stayed in Cle I could really care less, but Im too much of a realist to tell myself thats gonna happen-- Your a fanboy, we expect your response-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> your pathetic--- its just reality, face it--


So the spurs take the suns out in consecutive years... ZOMG total PWNAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!111!1

But when the suns beat the lakers 3 year in a row.. It means NOTHING...BS its the exact same thing you frontrunner...

"Yeah but the spurs won titles"

Ok that championship in 95 was great, great finals series, great playoffs, great season... ill give you that one.. but everything else is tarnished, Winning it in that crappy lockout season..tarnished, Beating the lakers who were in civil war... tarnished, Beating the worst ECC ever... tarnished, Using dirty tactics and corrupt refs...tarnished..

Worst....... dynasty.......... Ever
[/quote]

Good God not only pathetic but retarded--- Consecutive years??? More like every year--- They tossed them out in 03 aswell doucher-- Your comment about the Suns beating the Lakers 3 years in a row and that meaning the same thing is HILARIOUS!!!! LOOOOOL!!! It didnt mean ANYTHING you dumb sh*t--- I dont even remember what you are talking about? The Suns have never even made the Finals, let alone winning 4---

Unreal... the Lakers werent in a Civil War UNTIL after SA had beaten them in 03--- LA had won the 3 previous titles and were attempting the 4 peat--- SA kicked their ass and the next year they tried the Malone / Payton experiment-- which failed and sent shaq packing-- learn your history little man-

So in review the Spurs are responsible for putting LA into a "Civil War" and for riding your old cry baby coach out of town by SETTING the SUN--- Face it, Pho is in rebuilding because of the Spurs--- The Spurs and Suns arent even a rivalry anymore--- you should stick to futbol-
[/quote]
All i got from that Brainfart was RAA RAA RAA- Angry Angry Angry--

To be honest id be angry too if my team won(and lost) all these titles..and noooooooooobody cared, Nobody cares about the spurs because they are a team without a personality, in a league dominated by charisma and colour they are straight faced and grey....and i hate them more than any other team in sports, even the german "futbol" team


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... you are something else--- I love my Spurs- always have--- why in the f*ck would I care who else enjoys watching them?? Especially someone like you?? Its difficult even arguing with you... honestly its like a little kid that doesnt have a clue but yet will not listen--- and your comment about you "hating them more than any other team in sports" wha wha wha is all I needed...

It is pretty rediculous how the media and some idiot fans can make a team- all through the 90's the Spurs were labeled soft... and then the cahmpionships came... Now, a soft team cant win a title right?? They MUST BE DIRTY!!! HAHA- go away-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> It is pretty rediculous how the media and some idiot fans can make a team- all through the 90's the Spurs were labeled soft... and then the cahmpionships came... Now, a soft team cant win a title right?? They MUST BE DIRTY!!! HAHA- go away-


Yer it was the media who clothslined the little skinny white guy into the announcers table
It was the "Idiot fans" who made the most of all those terrible calls










Worst...Dynasty....Ever

And whats with calling anyone who dares disagree with your almighty opinion "little man" or "a little kid"
Im no psychologist but that crap makes me think you have some issues..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Boston lost in Milwaukee. I wouldn't count Orlando out at all. They match up well against Cleveland, and Boston depends on a healthy KG. Cleveland's problem is interior defense and the coach. Solve that and they take the conference.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Toronto is SOOOO bad


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> It is pretty rediculous how the media and some idiot fans can make a team- all through the 90's the Spurs were labeled soft... and then the cahmpionships came... Now, a soft team cant win a title right?? They MUST BE DIRTY!!! HAHA- go away-


Yer it was the media who clothslined the little skinny white guy into the announcers table
It was the "Idiot fans" who made the most of all those terrible calls










Worst...Dynasty....Ever

And whats with calling anyone who dares disagree with your almighty opinion "little man" or "a little kid"
Im no psychologist but that crap makes me think you have some issues..
[/quote]

So they are a Dynasty??? See, Im not even convinced the Spurs are... Ive always thought a dynasty is a team that wins atleast a few in a row and minimum 5 out of a 10 year span... I think the only true dynastys are the Bruins, Celtics, Lakers, Bulls.... So, you saying they are the worst dynasty ever is actually giving them much more credit than you think they deserve---

I call you a little man/kid because your a turd... its that simple- get over it


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Turd or Terd?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... why dont you tell me?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I prefer Terd.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

The suns won last night :laugh:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I call you a little man/kid because your a turd... its that simple- get over it


And your a complete KOK (also spelt C-O-C-K)

An there's no getting over that!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks, I do have a big KOK- atleast thats what my gf's have told me>>>? Anyway back to basketball...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

PHX finally closed out a game against a playoff team last night..
Starting to show some real toughness and depth, maybe too little too late but atleast we showed we had it in us..

Im hoping dallas lose, i bet the lakers arnt!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lets get this thread active here... only a few weeks left in the pre-season and then on to the REAL Season--- Excited for tonights matchup with NO--- BIG GAME--- SA needs to keep their 2-3 game lead for #2... Fri night against the Clipp Show the Spurs had on the floor the REAL "Big 3" for the first time in over 40+ games--- They looked STELLAR..esp MANU, who in only 2 games back looks amazing.... Drew Gooden is finding his role also-- He is beginning to realize all he has to do is let the game come to him--- Hold on to your seats- Health Issues aside- the Spurs are gonna continue the trend... 03..05..07.. .. 09?


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

They won't get past LA.

Nobody is beating the Cavs this year. Best record in NBA, best player in the NBA, best chemistry in the NBA, its destiny.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

The Cavs will not get past Boston... they will burn themselves out trying to get homecourt-- they will get no respect from me until they win a championship.... why should they?? The only time they were close they happened to get swept. Sit down-

Its not about whos playing Great now... but instead in May-- SA is on a mission for good health and if that can happen your gonna see a team go on a tear through the Spring and into the start of Summer-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Burn ourselves out trying to get home court? We already have a 4+ game lead over Boston. There is 0 chance we don't have home court, the only thing that we are fighting for is home court throughout the ENTIRE playoffs, and if we get that, look out, because last time I checked we are 34-1 at home. You thinking Boston is ANYWHERE near the team they were last year is absolutely laughable and just proves you don't know sh*t.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's some more of your retarded quotes FROM THIS THREAD



> Pork... What is so great about Mo Williams that he AUTOMATICALLY makes Cle a better team... imo Cle needs a "pass first" gaurd to setup Lebron and give him more shots... Mo gets very trigger happy at times and is not a "pass first" pg.... you will see this in due time-


COMPLETELY and UTTERLY proven this statement false.



> I hate gooden and always have but I find it funny he spent what 6 years or so in cle and then he gets traded away and you trash him saying noone wants him-lol- your organazation sure did at one time-


Well now you have a freaking BONER for him.



> The only point I was trying to make is that Detroit IS a championship caliber team


Wow, another quote from the genius of basketball KoK. You are just SO wise and all knowing about the NBA.



> ork... cmon Detroit with Bron would cruise through the east imo--- how can you honestly say cle has better players??


I don't know, lets ask anyone in the NBA who has better players??



> TP sealed his fate as a top 2 pg in the nba... I wont say hes the best but he is def top 2---


Laughable



> History is showing us now 3 star caliber players are needed to get it done- with a cast of strong role players-- Cle has 1-


Sigh ... well we have 2 all-stars and plenty of former all-stars and an all-star caliber center who was hurt most of the first part of the season.



> I like portland but they have so much to prove--- they need to take baby steps and that means a shot at the 8 seed out west--- they have ) experience on the team.. no veterans.. it wont happen this year, but "one of these years"


Wow, good prediction, couldn't even further from being right.



> it wont last^... im sorry to say... ive watched the blazers a few times and im seeing what i have seen every year out of them... they will decline in the 2nd half of the season-- oden has been a pretty big letdown so far i would have to say... granted he can still prove himself- BUT if you look at some of the alltime greats of recent times they came into the legue and took it by storm-- they didnt take their precious time to show everyone what they are capable of... i smell bust!


Continuing to show everyone how constantly and consistently you are wrong about nearly everything.

I'll show you a funny one, heres something i posted



> them doing the same thing last year is why i dont think it will happen to the same extent this year. While i'm sure there will be a drop-off, it won't put them out of the playoffs in the west. I see them being a 5-6 seed.


That was talking about portland, who is currently a FIVE seed, this is your response



> 5-6 SEED!!? NO WAY IN HELL--- They will be LUCKY to be a 8---


Wrong again chief.

I could keep pointing out why I have no respect for your opinion about the NBA, but I figure I did enough here to prove how great your vast NBA knowledge is.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

You DUMB m**********r lol... you took all that time to dig sh*t up that was said months ago..... First off:

Portland is 1-2 games away from being in 8th--- there is around 10 games left! Maybe ill be digging this up and rubbing it in your face in a couple weeks??? No, Im better than that- and I dont have the time to do so--- Portland will slip to 7th and get knocked out in the first round by SA--

Secondly... TOny Parker IS a top 2 pg in the league... Why did you even bother bringing that up?? Saying any different just shows the level of hate towards tp--- even the tv guys are finally giving him his props-- The Spurs are where they are at right now because of TP-- Im guessing your prob with him is he took home the FInals MVP after sweeping your team-- Its very clear thats the case-

If you read my remarks about drew gooden you will still see me admiting my hatreds towards him... I do tho have a bonner for my team improving! and if that means adding the Devil himself to the roster... Im ALL FOR IT!!! How big of a Mo Williams fan were you before he came to the Cavs??

and go dig up more on Detroit.... there just so relevant here... this was the year they fell off the map, probably the most disapointing team in the league this season(other than pho)... again, they have no relevance here--- They were the "poor mans" Spurs all this time in the East- they have now fallen- and SA is STILL sittin pretty... gotta love the SPURS- 12 straight years in the post season now-

Lastly, I have to point out once again your team still hasnt done sh*t!! They have had a great reg season... congrats--- I dont think Ive ever seen such a sh*t talker for a team thats done NOTHING-- You arent this way with the Browns are you? God, I hope not---

My time wasted in here is over-


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Like I said many months ago, Blazers will be the 4th seed!! Right again!







40 games in 40 nights is always fun.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Well....looks like this years going to the lakeshow.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Suns are out...
Manu is out..
KG is out...

Everything is pointing towards a kobe v lebron finals series

My interest has lessened since my team missed the cut but im hoping to see the blazers do well in the west and the Heat doing well in he east...oh and lots of interesting off season moves!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

bulls take game 1 vs the champs, nice


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lakers Cavs will be a classic series...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> You DUMB m**********r lol... you took all that time to dig sh*t up that was said months ago..... First off:
> 
> Portland is 1-2 games away from being in 8th--- there is around 10 games left! Maybe ill be digging this up and rubbing it in your face in a couple weeks??? No, Im better than that- and I dont have the time to do so--- Portland will slip to 7th and get knocked out in the first round by SA--


I wish we were playing SA.

If the refs call it like they did on Saturday....I dont think anyone can beat Houston. Yao is a beast...but they let him do whatever he wanted. It reminded me of Shaq in his glory days.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Sooooooo lets talk some NBA, Houston/LA and Boston/orlando are going to game 7
denver look stronger than anyone expected and Cavs look untouchable..

And hahaha the creaky old spurs stunk up the first round

And RIP Wayman tisdale


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Ugh...the lakers make me sick


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no way the celts are getting past the cavs with our injuries. but giving one hell of a show game in and game out. mad props. big baby for MVP!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Cavs and denver in the finals... Cavs will take it Lebron is just too damn good

As for the houston/lakers game i have no idea but im leaning on the lakers taking it b/c of the home court advantage.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Im hoping for a denver/cavs final too..

Seeing kobe's disappointed face would be the second best thing to my own team winning a championship


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Cavs/Denver for sure.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It will be a good 6 or 7 games though with orlando and Cleveland

offence vs defence


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wtffffffffffffffffffffffffff cavsssssss


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Cavs have had the easiest series so far in the playoffs. Now they actually get to play a real team. Orlando matches up well w/ them.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya.. thats true. go Denver tonight


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Couldnt believe the cavs lost... Rashard Lewis is a beast he had the hot hand last night...

The cavs were rusty they had a long break between series and i think the rest of the series will probably be a blowout...as much as i like orlando.. i think the cavs have this one in the bag.

Go denver!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

1-1 hell ya nugggets..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I am a "witness" to the implosion of the cavs.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't think the cavs are quite down yet....It seems like Orlando has taken the rest of the team out and is letting James try to run it. Last nites game was pretty entertaining though. Alot of fouls at the end that weren't called. i have a funny feeling that this series will go to a game 7, but I feel orlando will take it. Lewis, Turkoglu, Pietrus, Howard have been jus beasts this series so far, even alston looked solid last nite. Denver/Orlando would be pretty sweet in the championship.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I would certainly rather watch that than the series that Nike and ESPN want to push down my throat as the eventual Finals.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The Cavs are so one dimensional. It drives me crazy when they give the ball to Labron and then everyone sits back and watches as he milks the clock until he trys to take his guy off the dribble. The Magic move the ball around...so their offence seems much smoother and they are getting some wide open shots. The Cavs defense doesnt stick to their man either...they are so concerned with Howard they constantly collapse on him...leaving some wide open 3's. Last night some guys stepped up for the Cavs...and they were in the game...but when they dont....they cant beat a team like Orlando. Hedo is the man BTW...I would love to have that dude on my team.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Barkley called it all year when he said the Cavs are too slow for the best teams. Their defensive style lends itself to slowing the pace down and frustrating teams. Once a team has a true inside presence and reliable shooters, they can just up the pace and tire the Cavs out. Without Howard, the Magic are still good; without Lebron, the Cavs are bad. It's not that Lebron does not want to involve other players; it's just that they're not good enough. In a playoff match-up, the Magic are just the better all around team. Throw the curse in, and the result is obvious. Look for the Cavs to lose on their home court tommorrow.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Barkley? That fool changes his mind daily. He's the definition of a bandwagon fan. He's picked Boston, Lakers, Cavs, and Denver as winners. He's been sucking off Lebron all year. I'll also get a lot of satisfaction once the writer John Hollinger's picks are wrong.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Denver better win tonight


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Prob gonna be denver vs orlando in the finals

unless the cavs can miraculously win the next four straight which i really doubt.


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

lol u cant even vote for nuggets


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

not lookin good for my cavs







i still got faith tho


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

amazon needs to edit it so you can


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Barkley? That fool changes his mind daily. He's the definition of a bandwagon fan. He's picked Boston, Lakers, Cavs, and Denver as winners. He's been sucking off Lebron all year. I'll also get a lot of satisfaction once the writer John Hollinger's picks are wrong.


He changes his mind, because the quality of teams changes ovwer the course of the year, like when KG gets hurt. The fact is that he's been right about the Cavs all year. They're good enough to beat most every team over the course of the season because they have a great defensive system and the best player in basketball. But a 7 game series against an elite team is different. Look at every team that wins a title. They're able to adjust their game to the style of the competition in order to exploit their weaknesses. San Antonio at their best could slow it down or speed it up depending on who they played. The Cavs have one style, and it can't work against Orlando. They play too slow a tempo, barring Lebron, who can do anything.

Another problem for the Cavs is that Mike Brown refuses to play and develop young players. This is a serious problem, since Jackson and Hickson and Kinsey had the tools to provide valuable playoff minutes if they had worked out the kinks during the regular season. This would have given the Cavs depth and more overall rest for Lebron. Kinsey is a good defender, and Hickson can create his own shot if only given the opportunity. Jackson can rebound and foul Dwight Howard 6 times. But Mike Brown is too stubborn, as he watches Orlando rookie Courtney Lee play better than any of the Cavs other guards.

Phil Jackson uses a 10-11 man rotation, and has Shannon Brown playing better than Mike Brown could ever dream of. Jackson can't help it that Denver is playing possessed right now.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Fargo said:


> Barkley? That fool changes his mind daily. He's the definition of a bandwagon fan. He's picked Boston, Lakers, Cavs, and Denver as winners. He's been sucking off Lebron all year. I'll also get a lot of satisfaction once the writer John Hollinger's picks are wrong.


He changes his mind, because the quality of teams changes ovwer the course of the year, like when KG gets hurt. The fact is that he's been right about the Cavs all year. They're good enough to beat most every team over the course of the season because they have a great defensive system and the best player in basketball. But a 7 game series against an elite team is different. Look at every team that wins a title. They're able to adjust their game to the style of the competition in order to exploit their weaknesses. San Antonio at their best could slow it down or speed it up depending on who they played. The Cavs have one style, and it can't work against Orlando. They play too slow a tempo, barring Lebron, who can do anything.

Another problem for the Cavs is that Mike Brown refuses to play and develop young players. This is a serious problem, since Jackson and Hickson and Kinsey had the tools to provide valuable playoff minutes if they had worked out the kinks during the regular season. This would have given the Cavs depth and more overall rest for Lebron. Kinsey is a good defender, and Hickson can create his own shot if only given the opportunity. Jackson can rebound and foul Dwight Howard 6 times. But Mike Brown is too stubborn, as he watches Orlando rookie Courtney Lee play better than any of the Cavs other guards.

Phil Jackson uses a 10-11 man rotation, and has Shannon Brown playing better than Mike Brown could ever dream of. Jackson can't help it that Denver is playing possessed right now.
[/quote]

agree with 95% of that. Brown is just getting flat out coached in this series its pathetic.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Barkley? That fool changes his mind daily. He's the definition of a bandwagon fan. He's picked Boston, Lakers, Cavs, and Denver as winners. He's been sucking off Lebron all year. I'll also get a lot of satisfaction once the writer John Hollinger's picks are wrong.


He changes his mind, because the quality of teams changes ovwer the course of the year, like when KG gets hurt. The fact is that he's been right about the Cavs all year. They're good enough to beat most every team over the course of the season because they have a great defensive system and the best player in basketball. But a 7 game series against an elite team is different. Look at every team that wins a title. They're able to adjust their game to the style of the competition in order to exploit their weaknesses. San Antonio at their best could slow it down or speed it up depending on who they played. The Cavs have one style, and it can't work against Orlando. They play too slow a tempo, barring Lebron, who can do anything.

Another problem for the Cavs is that Mike Brown refuses to play and develop young players. This is a serious problem, since Jackson and Hickson and Kinsey had the tools to provide valuable playoff minutes if they had worked out the kinks during the regular season. This would have given the Cavs depth and more overall rest for Lebron. Kinsey is a good defender, and Hickson can create his own shot if only given the opportunity. Jackson can rebound and foul Dwight Howard 6 times. But Mike Brown is too stubborn, as he watches Orlando rookie Courtney Lee play better than any of the Cavs other guards.

Phil Jackson uses a 10-11 man rotation, and has Shannon Brown playing better than Mike Brown could ever dream of. Jackson can't help it that Denver is playing possessed right now.
[/quote]

I'm actually referring to the playoffs, not the regular season. In fact, in the Lakers/Nuggets series alone, hes wavered back and forth on who'd win. He'll say Kobe is the best offensive force in the NBA. The next game he'll say Carmelo is the best offensive force. He'll say Lebron is the best player, then he'll say its kobe.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Amazing, The Lakers bring in Shannon Brown to cover Chauncy and give energy off the bench, and the Lakers go on a 21-3 run. This a player Mike Brown gave up on, you know Mike Brown, who suddenly doesn't have an effective bench in Cleveland. I wonder if Kinsey would be the same player under Phil Jackson.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Added Denver as a poll choice, back when i made this thread the nugs had just lost camby, still had AI and were barely relevant in the west.
What a difference a trade makes!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Fargo said:


> Amazing, The Lakers bring in Shannon Brown to cover Chauncy and give energy off the bench, and the Lakers go on a 21-3 run. This a player Mike Brown gave up on, you know Mike Brown, who suddenly doesn't have an effective bench in Cleveland. I wonder if Kinsey would be the same player under Phil Jackson.


To be fair, I wouldn't necessarily say we COMPLETELY gave up on Shannon, as he was part of the trade to Chicago which brought us Joe Smith and Ben Wallace. But, at the time, he was riding the pine consistently, so....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Go Lakers and hopefully get to watch some of the finals whenever they are happening


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was all for a kobe lebron finals but it looks to be pretty distant at this point--- Looks like Orlando vs LA which I think will still be good for the NBA... lets just hope one of the teams make it and its not Den vs Orl-- I think even that matchup would break the ratings records held by the Spurs and Pistons-- What does Lebron have to do for christ sakes???? The answer is simple... get the F out of Cleveland!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I still stand by my theory earlier in this thread that the only way Lebron stays in Cleveland is if they win the championship. It looked good while they won last series and he said things like "I'm happy in Cleveland". I'm not so sure now that he was basically swept by Orlando. Based on the cap, there's no way the cavs can significantly improve their team enough to win. As far as Orlando, they're really impressing me and I'd rather play Cleveland then the Magic if I'm the Lakers.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Lowporkwa said:


> I was all for a kobe lebron finals but it looks to be pretty distant at this point--- Looks like Orlando vs LA which I think will still be good for the NBA... lets just hope one of the teams make it and its not Den vs Orl-- I think even that matchup would break the ratings records held by the Spurs and Pistons-- What does Lebron have to do for christ sakes???? The answer is simple... get the F out of Cleveland!


Who cares about the ratings. I want the two best teams on the court. If Denver wins 2 in a row, then they're the best team in the West. As far as Lebron goes, he takes a pay-cut to leave, but makes it up in endorsements in a larger market. I think he would stay if the style of ball in Cleveland was more like that of the 3 other remaining teams. Honestly, the Cavs system limits Lebron. Mike Brown may become the Doug Collins of the Lebron era. And they still need an inside post presence that can create his own shot. If they resign AV, a role player who wants millions, they'll have few options with the remaining cash. .


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I was all for a kobe lebron finals but it looks to be pretty distant at this point--- Looks like Orlando vs LA which I think will still be good for the NBA... lets just hope one of the teams make it and its not Den vs Orl-- I think even that matchup would break the ratings records held by the Spurs and Pistons-- What does Lebron have to do for christ sakes???? The answer is simple... get the F out of Cleveland!


If you were listening to Dan Patrick yesterday, one of his members said probably one of the funniest things, if Denver plays Orlando the NBA might have a third place game.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Lebron's stats were just sick last night. That team truly needs him to get a triple double every game against Orlando. I just don't understand Mike Brown not using Joe Smith, Jackson, and Hickson, to gather up fouls against Howard. He finally trusted his guards off the bench last night and it worked.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

So much blame on M Brown... I dont think its Mikes fault that big shot Mo decided to go cold--- Clevelands biggest prob is the abscense of a 3rd option... got to have a third scorer-- and it also boils down to the fact that Cle is starting to wear down(as I predicted), and on the contrary the Nuggs and Magic are playing their best ball of the season-- Not a bad time of the year to be doing so-


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Or it boils down to the magic are an amazingly great matchup vs. cleveland. You are retarded if you think the cavs are wearing down, two sweeps ALL by 10+ points beforehand is not a team wearing down. Orlando just has our number and it sucks.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lakers in the finals...whos next?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> So much blame on M Brown... I dont think its Mikes fault that big shot Mo decided to go cold--- Clevelands biggest prob is the abscense of a 3rd option... got to have a third scorer-- and it also boils down to the fact that Cle is starting to wear down(as I predicted), and on the contrary the Nuggs and Magic are playing their best ball of the season-- Not a bad time of the year to be doing so-


It's not all Mike Brown's fault. The Magic do have better scorers. But It kind of is Mike Brown's fault when the starters were clocking absurd amounts of minutes and the team is easily 10 deep. And it is Mike Brown's fault if they won't use what resources they have to keep Howard from getting uncontested shots. Or what about Lebron covering Rafer Alston for what the 1st three games. Of course that started to change after people in the national media like Hubie Brown and all those other fools who know nothing about basketball had to remind Cleveland's coach over the national airwaves. Kind of like when they taught the coach last year on TNT how to post up Lebron. They do need a 3rd option though.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Um, I think Hubie Brown knows a thing or two about basketball-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Exactly, I was being sarcastic. He was on Rome's show ripping apart Mike Brown's strategies last week. And Barkley was right that when the Cavs push the tempo, they make the Magic work harder on defense, leaving them less energy for offense. I still think the Magic are a better playoff team, but not by much.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wanted to post this for posterity:

TNT crew predictions:

Reggie:Lakers win vs Magic in 6
Kenny:Lakers win vs Magic in 6
Barkley:Magic win vs Lakers in 7

Diddye:Lakers also win in 6


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowporkwa said:


> Or it boils down to the magic are an amazingly great matchup vs. cleveland. *You are retarded *if you think the cavs are wearing down, two sweeps ALL by 10+ points beforehand is not a team wearing down. Orlando just has our number and it sucks.


Whos retarded?? Cause that cavs team looked pretty worn down-- oh yeah, and congrats on sweeping the Pistons and Hawks each by 10+ pts each... quite the accomplishment-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

MAGIC in 7


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The Cavs were definitely worn down. This isn't just a match-up issue, because the lakers would present the same problem for the Cavs: They have no one to defend the low-post scorer. Z cannot, Ben cannot anymore, AV is a poor-man's Dennis Rodman, and Joe Smith is old. They also need a 2nd guard with size enough to defend and a legitimate 6th man energy guy that comes off the bench and ignites the team. This just shows how great lebron is that his teams every year are very competitive in the playoffs.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I concur. Lebron really hasn't had much of a supporting staff. Mo Williams is alright, but he shot like sh*t through most of the playoffs. Lebron should come to milwaukee lol....

I hope orlando takes it...I can't stand Kobe. Orlando in 7.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Why is everybody backpedaling off the lebron bandwagon? Just one month ago, they had the best record in the league, coach of the year, MVP and all of a sudden the Cavs aren't worthy of holding Lebrons jockstrap? C'mon, I thought lebron was the type of player that made others better? All I heard from the media is how great this team is and how lebron elevates everybody yet now people say nobody on the cavs would start on other teams, how he doesn't have a 2nd option etc. Stop making excuses. Seems to me all the "best player on the planet" and "best ever" talk was a bit premature. He's supposed to be the best player but gets demolished in the closeout game? To top that off he storms off the court like a baby. If kobe gets this type of criticism then so should bronbron.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> Why is everybody backpedaling off the lebron bandwagon? Just one month ago, they had the best record in the league, coach of the year, MVP and all of a sudden the Cavs aren't worthy of holding Lebrons jockstrap? C'mon, I thought lebron was the type of player that made others better? All I heard from the media is how great this team is and how lebron elevates everybody yet now people say nobody on the cavs would start on other teams, how he doesn't have a 2nd option etc. Stop making excuses. Seems to me all the "best player on the planet" and "best ever" talk was a bit premature. He's supposed to be the best player but gets demolished in the closeout game? To top that off he storms off the court like a baby. If kobe gets this type of criticism then so should bronbron.


Your post is absurd. Teams win a playoff series, not one guy. Look at Lebron's numbers over the series. Averaging like 40/8/8. Those numbers are sick. The team is not constructed to beat the best teams in the playoffs. It's not Lebron's job, last time I checked, to cover Howard, who scored on Z and Wallace at will. Lebron did not get demolished in game 6 - the low post players gave up 40 points to Howard. Look at the guys Cleveland put around Lebron, and then look at the guys Orlando put around Howard and you'll see the difference. Look at the respective coaches. You honestly expect a 24 year old player to redeem the likes of Z, AV, and Ben Wallace and Wally World. I agree though that he stormed off like a little kid.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

LEBRON > kobe


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Except in the area of maturity. However, Kobe doesn't need to put up Lebron type numbers with the better supporting crew.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> LEBRON > kobe


DEVON > kok

Shall we dig up your posts where you tell us orlando has ZERO chance of coming out of the east?
Personally i cant be bothered to look back 20 odd pages but they are hidden somewhere within this thread...
Go sit in the corner and think about were you went wrong :nod:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally...I dont mind players getting pissed and walking off the court. I hate when I watch a game where I really want one team to win...and when they dont I am fricking pissed off.....only to see all the hugs and smiles by the combatants. It piss's me off when I want the win more then the players. Good sportsmanship if for peewee football....I want to see these guys pissed off when they loose. They can shake hands the next day.

Anyways....Go Magic


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

The city of Cleveland is IMO a little more upset about the increased possibility of losing Lebron rather than being out of the playoffs. Cleveland is used to not having a Championship.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Good sportsmanship if for peewee football....I want to see these guys pissed off when they loose. They can shake hands the next day.
> 
> Anyways....Go Magic


I dont know what the f**k peewee football is but i completely agree with that sentiment

Go magic


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

blbig50 said:


> The city of Cleveland is IMO a little more upset about the increased possibility of losing Lebron rather than being out of the playoffs. Cleveland is used to not having a Championship.


Cleveland is so used to having bad teams that many fans have a poor perception of what constitutes a champion. A few rational voices pleaded that they trade Wally's expiring contract before the deadline and pick up a big defender in the event of a Magic or Lakers series, but everyone here ridiculed such an argument. "We're fine the way we are." Cleveland has the most loyal fans, but they need to listen to what the national media says more than what their local media says.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Why is everybody backpedaling off the lebron bandwagon? Just one month ago, they had the best record in the league, coach of the year, MVP and all of a sudden the Cavs aren't worthy of holding Lebrons jockstrap? C'mon, I thought lebron was the type of player that made others better? All I heard from the media is how great this team is and how lebron elevates everybody yet now people say nobody on the cavs would start on other teams, how he doesn't have a 2nd option etc. Stop making excuses. Seems to me all the "best player on the planet" and "best ever" talk was a bit premature. He's supposed to be the best player but gets demolished in the closeout game? To top that off he storms off the court like a baby. If kobe gets this type of criticism then so should bronbron.


Your post is absurd. Teams win a playoff series, not one guy. Look at Lebron's numbers over the series. Averaging like 40/8/8. Those numbers are sick. The team is not constructed to beat the best teams in the playoffs. It's not Lebron's job, last time I checked, to cover Howard, who scored on Z and Wallace at will. Lebron did not get demolished in game 6 - the low post players gave up 40 points to Howard. Look at the guys Cleveland put around Lebron, and then look at the guys Orlando put around Howard and you'll see the difference. Look at the respective coaches. You honestly expect a 24 year old player to redeem the likes of Z, AV, and Ben Wallace and Wally World. I agree though that he stormed off like a little kid.
[/quote]

That's pretty odd. If I remember correctly, the Cavs were the runaway favorites over the Magic. They were so hyped(which is why I'm ragging on them) and many analysts even put them the favorites to win the title. HOW do you go from the #1 team to the cavs with one great player and a bunch of chumps? This whole year, all I heard was "Lebron makes people better, thats why he's better then Kobe". Why didn't he make them better in this series?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> The city of Cleveland is IMO a little more upset about the increased possibility of losing Lebron rather than being out of the playoffs. Cleveland is used to not having a Championship.


Cleveland is so used to having bad teams that many fans have a poor perception of what constitutes a champion. A few rational voices pleaded that they trade Wally's expiring contract before the deadline and pick up a big defender in the event of a Magic or Lakers series, but everyone here ridiculed such an argument. "We're fine the way we are." Cleveland has the most loyal fans, but they need to listen to what the national media says more than what their local media says.
[/quote]
Suns were trying hard to give you shaq just before the deadline!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> The city of Cleveland is IMO a little more upset about the increased possibility of losing Lebron rather than being out of the playoffs. Cleveland is used to not having a Championship.


Cleveland is so used to having bad teams that many fans have a poor perception of what constitutes a champion. A few rational voices pleaded that they trade Wally's expiring contract before the deadline and pick up a big defender in the event of a Magic or Lakers series, but everyone here ridiculed such an argument. "We're fine the way we are." Cleveland has the most loyal fans, but they need to listen to what the national media says more than what their local media says.
[/quote]
Suns were trying hard to give you shaq just before the deadline!
[/quote]

That may have helped but I don't know how long before his absurd contract is up.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fargo said:


> The city of Cleveland is IMO a little more upset about the increased possibility of losing Lebron rather than being out of the playoffs. Cleveland is used to not having a Championship.


Cleveland is so used to having bad teams that many fans have a poor perception of what constitutes a champion. A few rational voices pleaded that they trade Wally's expiring contract before the deadline and pick up a big defender in the event of a Magic or Lakers series, but everyone here ridiculed such an argument. "We're fine the way we are." Cleveland has the most loyal fans, but they need to listen to what the national media says more than what their local media says.
[/quote]
Suns were trying hard to give you shaq just before the deadline!
[/quote]

That may have helped but I don't know how long before his absurd contract is up.
[/quote]
Another year..So by taking him you get an all NBA 3rd team centre for a year then 20million dollars in cap space to spend on free agents in that crazy 2010 offseason


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> LEBRON > kobe


DEVON > kok

Shall we dig up your posts where you tell us orlando has ZERO chance of coming out of the east?
Personally i cant be bothered to look back 20 odd pages but they are hidden somewhere within this thread...
Go sit in the corner and think about were you went wrong :nod:
[/quote]

Have you found any of those posts yet ... Orlando was actually one of my favs in the east- you are reffering to the discussions we all had about the trailblazers and not the Magic, but you must have knew that--


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> You want Van Dundy to get his credit??? Credit for what exactly???Orlando really isnt making much noise anymore really... they have just panned out as a good-very good team, which you will see crash and burn in the post season---- So, Im not being biased... I just dont see why the award should be thrown around to every coach that has a good start to their season. They were a good team last year, why is everyone so surprised that they are good again??


Crash and burn all the way to the NBA finals..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Another year..So by taking him you get an all NBA 3rd team centre for a year then 20million dollars in cap space to spend on free agents in that crazy 2010 offseason


Well, looks like they missed the bus. Then again, could Shaq at his age really cover Howard?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lakers 2

Orlando 0

Yea!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

diddye said:


> Lakers 2
> 
> Orlando 0
> 
> Yea!










hellz yeah!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

diddye said:


> Lakers 2
> 
> Orlando 0
> 
> Boo!


Fixed :nod:


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Funny how Lakers have a sollution to Howard and the Cavs didn't. Better bigs plus better coach.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, anybody watch game 4? The Lakers overcame the ref's and sterns best attempt to extend this series. How do the Magic get 18 FT's in the 4th quarter and overtime while the Lakers get 0? Good thing the Magic are chokers. Lakers parade coming soon!

* Kinda reminded me of the previous Cavs/Magic series where the refs were trying to help the cavs win game 4. The calls were so blatant but the Magic held out and won(also due to FTs if i remember correctly).


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^Were you watching even?? Atleast half of those 18 ft's(if not more) were due to blatant intentional fouls trying to get the Magic (a la D Howard) to the line... Especially towards the end of the game where all Dwight had to due was make 1 ft and Im sure the outcome is different--- Just goes to show all you conspiracy theorists that as many whistles as the refs may or may not blow, the ball still has to go through the hoop


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how bad is jemer nelson? lakers got lucky


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wasnt Jameers fault that the Magic couldnt make a ft-- but its more like How bad is fatass Vangundy?? Why is he benching Alston in favor of an injured player that hasnt played in months!!!! And Alston was a big part of how they even got to the finals in the first place-- its obvious neither of the vangundys can coach-


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> how bad is jemer nelson? lakers got lucky


Doing something once is lucky, but when they do it over and over again to the Magic, Denver, maybe it isn't. They play cool in the 4th and dont make dumb mistakes. I call it experience and clutch.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ESPN ranked the most sucessful team's in nba history, what do you think?

* No. 1: Los Angeles Lakers
* No. 2: Boston Celtics
* No. 3: San Antonio Spurs
* No. 4: Chicago Bulls
* No. 5: Phoenix Suns
* No. 6: Philadelphia 76ers
* No. 7: Utah Jazz
* No. 8: Portland Trail Blazers
* No. 9: Indiana Pacers
* No. 10: Houston Rockets 
* No. 11: Milwaukee Bucks
* No. 12: Oklahoma City Thunder
* No. 13: Detroit Pistons
* No. 14: Miami Heat
* No. 15: Orlando Magic
* No. 16: New York Knicks
* No. 17: Dallas Mavericks
* No. 18: Denver Nuggets
* No. 19: Cleveland Cavaliers
* No. 20: Golden State Warriors
* No. 21: New Jersey Nets
* No. 22: Atlanta Hawks
* No. 23: Washington Wizards
* No. 24: New Orleans Hornets
* No. 25: Sacramento Kings
* No. 26: Minnesota Timberwolves
* No. 27: Toronto Raptors
* No. 28: Charlotte Bobcats
* No. 29: Los Angeles Clippers
* No. 30: Memphis Grizzlies

Magic win and take it back to LA tonight IMO


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh God look at the teams below the Raptors! For shame Toronto!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> ESPN ranked the most sucessful team's in nba history, what do you think?
> 
> * No. 1: Los Angeles Lakers
> * No. 2: Boston Celtics
> ...


That list is a JOKE-- Are you f*cking kidding me??? Detroit 13... one spot behind OKC?? LOL

1.LA/Bos
2.Bos/LA
3.Chi
4. SA
5. Det
Notables...Hou, Phi, NY, Por, Mia--- Thats how the list would start- the rest would just be fill ins

TRADE TALKS BREWING***************** SHAQ to CLE for Wallace and Pavlovich who would both then be bought out and be free agents... looks like CLe is making a "last ditch" effort to sign a big name to keep bron bron around-- prob is hes almost 40 and on the decline.. MAYBE has 1-2 years left-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

OKC aka the seattle supersonics....NBA finalists, a team with consistant winning seasons..But your right (rarity) the pistons should be higher
How do you put miami and portland above phx?
Crazy foooool


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

You need to explain the rankings better. ESPN ranked it based on numerous factors so it isn't just winning etc.

Rankings article


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

/prays for orlando to take the next 3...

i know it probably wont happen but a guy can hope cant he


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anything is possible!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

LAKERS NBA CHAMP 09.

Every1 knew that was coming.
Kobe wanted it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> OKC aka the seattle supersonics....NBA finalists, a team with consistant winning seasons..But your right (rarity) the pistons should be higher
> How do you put miami and portland above phx?
> Crazy foooool


BECAUSE MIAMI AND PORTLAND HAVE THAT "THING" THATS CALLED A CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you honestly think a team with 0 championships should be placed above a team with atleast 1 or more?? LOL How So??.. and Im the fool.. lol!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Lakers owned this championship!!! This should shut up all the haters for a little while!!!


----------

